# Help For Heroes 2017 Hankley Common 13th September



## richart (Dec 15, 2016)

We are off again ! Next years Help For Heroes charity golf day has been booked for Wednesday 13th September 2017, at *Hankley Common Golf Club*

Hankley Common is a stunning golf course ranked 34th in the latest Golf Monthly top 100 UK courses. The course first opened in 1897 as a nine holer, and in 1922 James Braid advised on the addition of a further 9 holes. Harry Colt also advised on changes to some of the holes. Bobby Locke described Hankley as the closest resemblance to a seaside links. Over the years trees have grown up, but the course still has a wild look in parts, and is set in the most beautiful heathland, perhaps only matched by Sunningdale. 

A green fee at Hankley Common is normally Â£100, but thanks to some great negotiating by our very own Mike Harris, we will be paying *Â£60* for bacon rolls on arrival, 18 holes of golf, and a three course roast lunch. This is just Â£5 more than we paid at Camberley this year, and we get an extra meal course ! We also get to play in September, which will hopefully mean warmer weather, and we will catch the course in it's best condition, with the heather still out. Hankley only do societies on a Tuesday and Wednesday, so it was not easy to get in, but they very kindly moved a small society to another time to accommodate us. By playing on a Wednesday is should be easier to arrange games on the Tuesday and Thursday for those that want to do a mini tour.

The donation to the H4H charity will be *Â£30* this year, so the total cost will be *Â£90*, which is the same as this year.

A big thank you to Mike for his sterling efforts, and also to Hankley Common Golf Club for being so accommodating.

If you would like a sneak preview of the course, please have a look on their website www.hankley.co.uk 

The course is in Tilford which is three miles from Farnham. Yes it is just up the road from where I live. There is a Travelodge in Aldershot which is probably the closet to the course, approx 5 miles.

I will set up a Justgiving H4H charity website for the 2017 event shortly, so *please do not make any contributions to the current 2016 site*

Start making plans.:thup:


----------



## DRW (Dec 15, 2016)

Yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh already written in the diary, I'm up for it this year.

Don't think son will be able to make it, as he will probably has started college by then, shame, never mind I will there:rofl:

Thanks to all concerned in organising this.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 15, 2016)

Great news that you managed to get Hankley - can't wait as loved it last year :thup:


----------



## Midnight (Dec 15, 2016)

Wow, really looking forward to losing loads of balls here.
Well done to all concerned in getting this course.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 15, 2016)

BOOOOOOOOOOMMMMMMMMMM!!!!!
Rich - you're a Dude amongst Men!


----------



## Dasit (Dec 15, 2016)

Well done Rich and the team, look forward to it.


----------



## SteveW86 (Dec 15, 2016)

Nice work team, looking forward to it already


----------



## Twire (Dec 15, 2016)

Well done Rich and Mike, another great course I'll be able to tick off my list :thup:


----------



## richart (Dec 15, 2016)

DarrenWilliams said:



			Don't think son will be able to make it, as he will probably has started college by then, shame, never mind I will there:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

 That is not very fatherly.



Liverpoolphil said:



			Great news that you managed to get Hankley - can't wait as loved it last year :thup:
		
Click to expand...

 This year ? It was only two months ago.



Midnight said:



			Wow, really looking forward to losing loads of balls here.
.
		
Click to expand...

 Don't you say that about all the courses you play.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 15, 2016)

richart said:



			That is not very fatherly.

 This year ? It was only two months ago.

 Don't you say that about all the courses you play.

Click to expand...

Well it feels like last year :rofl:


----------



## richart (Dec 15, 2016)

Imurg said:



			BOOOOOOOOOOMMMMMMMMMM!!!!!
Rich - you're a Dude amongst Men!
		
Click to expand...

 Is that good ?



Dasit said:



			Well done Rich and the team, look forward to it.
		
Click to expand...

 Will your young lady be attending / All spectators will be put to work.



SteveW86 said:



			Nice work team, looking forward to it already
		
Click to expand...

 Should be a good one.



Twire said:



			Well done Rich and Mike, another great course I'll be able to tick off my list :thup:
		
Click to expand...

  Open qualifer for as long as I can remember, and a stunning course. There is quite a bit of heather.


----------



## Midnight (Dec 15, 2016)

Don't you say that about all the courses you play.[/QUOTE]

You know me to well mate &#128513;&#128513;


----------



## FairwayDodger (Dec 15, 2016)

Sounds great. I'm back up to a full complement of holidays next year so should have more chance of making it, certainly hope to. That's my birthday though so you'll all just have to let me win - it's only fair!


----------



## Dasit (Dec 15, 2016)

richart said:



			Will your young lady be attending / All spectators will be put to work.

Click to expand...

You have not chose a very teacher friendly day there, poor lass will be teaching inner city kids GCSE chemistry, rather her than me :swing:


----------



## Swingalot (Dec 15, 2016)

Good work team H4H. New course for me to hack it around on, just need to keep away from Pokerjoke and his comments about how I'm close to posting a good score after 3/4 of the round..............choke........choke...........choke............


----------



## Fish (Dec 15, 2016)

At last I can stop biting my tongue, I hate secrets  

Thank you to Mike Harris for some excellent negotiating in securing this top course for us to play our Help for Heroes 2017 Charity Day event :thup:

Obviously a Curry Night and pre-match meeting for drinkies will be posted separately once I have done some research and make sure nobody still remembers me and I'm not banned from anywhere in Aldershot  which I think the majority of people that are travelling will be staying.

As always this thread will be for the general chit-chat and any questions you have early doors and will be followed as closely as possible by Richard and myself, other more specific posts will come about as time and information is more forthcoming.

The Travelodge I have booked into is here GU11 3WF.

I will be announcing some various fund raising ideas soon under separate cover.

As always it's something great to look forward to and Hankley Common will be excellent hosts so it will be great to see a record turnout for 2017 with it being well inside the top 50 courses :thup:


----------



## chrisd (Dec 15, 2016)

New course for next too, looking forward to it already. Well done you guys


----------



## Crow (Dec 15, 2016)

Nice!

Great work team, course looks great, I've already taken a shine to the 12th; "_This is a friendly par 4_".


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 15, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			That's my birthday though so you'll all just have to let me win - it's only fair!
		
Click to expand...

And the day after mine so we can share 1st place  :thup:

If I decide to grace the event with my presence of course........


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 15, 2016)

Well done all this looks a fantastic venue and also new for me.

Nice to have it a bit earlier also so we get to see the heather in full bloom.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 15, 2016)

I believe there is a Premier Inn opening up or just open in Farnham itself which is closer than Aldershot and Farnham has some good pubs and places to eat


----------



## richart (Dec 15, 2016)

pokerjoke said:



			Well done all this looks a fantastic venue and also new for me.

Nice to have it a bit earlier also so we get to see the heather in full bloom.
		
Click to expand...

  You might be calling the heather by other words than blooming by the end of the round Tony.


----------



## richart (Dec 15, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I believe there is a Premier Inn opening up or just open in Farnham itself which is closer than Aldershot and Farnham has some good pubs and places to eat
		
Click to expand...

 Phil, I looked on their site but no rooms available, and the next nearest Premier Inn was charging Â£100 a night. There are lodges on the edge of the course, but think you have to stay a minimum of three nights.


----------



## richart (Dec 15, 2016)

drive4show said:



			And the day after mine so we can share 1st place  :thup:

If I decide to grace the event with my presence of course........ 

Click to expand...

 Weren't you blackballed from H4H days ?


----------



## richart (Dec 15, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			Sounds great. I'm back up to a full complement of holidays next year so should have more chance of making it, certainly hope to. That's my birthday though so you'll all just have to let me win - it's only fair!
		
Click to expand...

 Would be good to have you along Karen.:thup: I am sure we wouldn't embarrass you on your birthday.


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 15, 2016)

richart said:



			You might be calling the heather by other words than blooming by the end of the round Tony.

Click to expand...

You might be right Rich but until then heather looks lovely in bloom.
It is about time I got towards the top of the leaderboard so hopefully this year.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 15, 2016)

richart said:



			Phil, I looked on their site but no rooms available, and the next nearest Premier Inn was charging Â£100 a night. There are lodges on the edge of the course, but think you have to stay a minimum of three nights.
		
Click to expand...

It's Prem Inn - not able to book that early for some sites and they mark them as fully booked. I'll have a check next year as it's nice hotel - Tuesday's is also prime hotel nights for the working people mainly Travelodge etc so it's going to be a bit more expensive than the normal Sunday - stayed in the Aldershot one couple months back and it's erm not the greatest


----------



## Matty6 (Dec 15, 2016)

Can't wait for this. Looks a cracking course!

Well done to all involved. 

Also looking forward to playing Blackmoor the day before!!! Wink, wink, nudge, nudge Rich!!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Dec 15, 2016)

Oh yes
Nice one guys

Looking forward to 25 points already   
Another quality day beckons


----------



## richart (Dec 15, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It's Prem Inn - not able to book that early for some sites and they mark them as fully booked. I'll have a check next year as it's nice hotel - Tuesday's is also prime hotel nights for the working people mainly Travelodge etc so it's going to be a bit more expensive than the normal Sunday - stayed in the Aldershot one couple months back and it's erm not the greatest 

Click to expand...

 Woodgreen guest house is next to the course. Couple of rooms there which might be cheap. Next to the The Duke of Cambridge which is a cracking food pub, and you can walk to the course.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 15, 2016)

I'm up for this, and given it's a Wednesday hopefully will be able to host people if they fancy an extra round.


----------



## richart (Dec 15, 2016)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Oh yes
Nice one guys

Looking forward to 25 points already  :
		
Click to expand...

 One of your better days ?


----------



## richart (Dec 15, 2016)

Matty6 said:



			Also looking forward to playing Blackmoor the day before!!! Wink, wink, nudge, nudge Rich!!
		
Click to expand...

 Say no more.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 15, 2016)

Do we need a mod to see this & sticky itâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 15, 2016)

Pencil me in please chaps. Can't wait to take on the challenge of beating PhilTheFrag's 25 points - big ask though


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Dec 15, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			Do we need a mod to see this & sticky itâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦. 

Click to expand...

Was just thinking the same :thup:


----------



## Kraxx68 (Dec 15, 2016)

Awesome, holidays going in first thing 2moro :clap:


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 15, 2016)

2017 is cracking up to be a lovely little year. 

Will add add this to my busy looking 2017!


----------



## Bigfoot (Dec 15, 2016)

Mrs Bigfoot has just nodded to accept the inevitability of me playing in this great event.


----------



## richart (Dec 15, 2016)

Bigfoot said:



			Mrs Bigfoot has just nodded to accept the inevitability of me playing in this great event.
		
Click to expand...

She doesn't want an unhappy Bigfoot over Xmas.


----------



## richart (Dec 15, 2016)

Kraxx68 said:



			Awesome, holidays going in first thing 2moro :clap:
		
Click to expand...

Wouldn't be the same without you.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 15, 2016)

richart said:



			Wouldn't be the same without you.

Click to expand...

Yep very true - it would be better


----------



## richart (Dec 15, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yep very true - it would be better 

Click to expand...

 Think the word you were looking for was quieter.


----------



## huds1475 (Dec 15, 2016)

Looks a loveley course. 

Being a Wednesday makes it tricky logistically though. Will keep an eye out nearer the time.

Good luck :thup:

Craig


----------



## stokie_93 (Dec 16, 2016)

Hoping to be there this time round!


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 16, 2016)

Wednesdays are my "traditional" day off.
I'm in


----------



## chrisd (Dec 16, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			Wednesdays are my "traditional" day off.
I'm in


Click to expand...

Nooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 16, 2016)

chrisd said:



			Nooooooooooooooooo!
		
Click to expand...

Okay I'm out


----------



## Paperboy (Dec 16, 2016)

Hopefully I'll be fit and able to hit a golf ball by then. Fingers crossed only ever heard amazing things about the course.


----------



## sawtooth (Dec 16, 2016)

Excellent choice HFH team , never played it but again I've heard nothing but good things about it. Should be in great nick in September as well.


----------



## richart (Dec 16, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			Wednesdays are my "traditional" day off.
I'm in


Click to expand...

 I look after my mates.







Thought you had Tuesdays off.


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 16, 2016)

richart said:



			I look after my mates.
Thought you had Tuesdays off.

Click to expand...

Steady on mate. I'm easily upset these days.....


----------



## Bigfoot (Dec 16, 2016)

richart said:



			She doesn't want an unhappy Bigfoot over Xmas.

Click to expand...

It's christmas - I'm bound to be unhappy!- until Boxing Day and Harriers v Worcester


----------



## Kraxx68 (Dec 16, 2016)

richart said:



			Wouldn't be the same without you.

Click to expand...

Your so kind


----------



## PNWokingham (Dec 16, 2016)

excellent - one of my favourites - see if i can beat five blobs on the bounce from the off this year!


----------



## richart (Dec 16, 2016)

PNWokingham said:



			excellent - one of my favourites - see if i can beat five blobs on the bounce from the off this year!
		
Click to expand...

 Perhaps a Peroni before you tee off ?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 16, 2016)

PNWokingham said:



			excellent - one of my favourites - see if i can beat five blobs on the bounce from the off this year!
		
Click to expand...

You've raised the bar awfully high already


----------



## Fish (Dec 16, 2016)

PNWokingham said:



			excellent - one of my favourites - see if i can beat five blobs on the bounce from the off this year!
		
Click to expand...

You will if you start on the 6th &#128540;&#127948;


----------



## richart (Dec 16, 2016)

Fish said:



			You will if you start on the 6th &#128540;&#127948;
		
Click to expand...

 He will have a longer walk than that for his first hole.


----------



## Piece (Dec 17, 2016)

Really hope to make it this time! Quality course in a stunning area...well, I would say that as well I live nearby


----------



## PNWokingham (Dec 17, 2016)

richart said:



			Perhaps a Peroni before you tee off ?
		
Click to expand...

that is a good point!!


----------



## PNWokingham (Dec 17, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			You've raised the bar awfully high already
		
Click to expand...

and i still wasn't last!!


----------



## PNWokingham (Dec 17, 2016)

richart said:



			He will have a longer walk than that for his first hole.

Click to expand...

fifth tee please - if not, I will let Gordon beat us on Sunday!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Dec 17, 2016)

If anyone is hosting a game on the Tuesday. Myself and Imurg will be on the scrounge err.
available to play if anyone is able to generously host


----------



## richart (Dec 17, 2016)

PhilTheFragger said:



			If anyone is hosting a game on the Tuesday. Myself and Imurg will be on the scrounge err.
available to play if anyone is able to generously host 

Click to expand...

 I am sure there will be some games on offer. Whether you two will be invited is another matter.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Dec 17, 2016)

richart said:



			I am sure there will be some games on offer. Whether you two will be invited is another matter.

Click to expand...

:cheers:

Its good to know where we stand :thup::swing:


----------



## mikejohnchapman (Dec 17, 2016)

I haven't played there for a few years but really enjoyed it last time I did.

How do you book a slot?


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 17, 2016)

As Richart knows, one of my favourite courses. No one will be disappointed with this venue.

Apart from Phil. It lacks the 'wow' factor.

I have no idea what he looks for in a golf course.

May be the odd unicorn, or some naked nymphs.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 17, 2016)

PhilTheFragger said:



			If anyone is hosting a game on the Tuesday. Myself and Imurg will be on the scrounge err.
available to play if anyone is able to generously host 

Click to expand...

You were nearly in 'til I realised I needed to be generousâ€¦â€¦


----------



## SaintHacker (Dec 17, 2016)

Being back in the land of the self employed means I should be able to make it this year, can't wait!


----------



## richart (Dec 17, 2016)

mikejohnchapman said:



			I haven't played there for a few years but really enjoyed it last time I did.

How do you book a slot?
		
Click to expand...

 Just keep an eye out on this thread, and details of how to secure a spot will be posted over the next months.


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 17, 2016)

Rich I won't be able to make this as the  date clashes with my daughters birthday. 

Gutted  to miss it mate.


----------



## IanM (Dec 19, 2016)

Super place... my wife is from Elstead, the next village along...  hope to be able to get to this, haven't played there for a while


----------



## JamesR (Dec 19, 2016)

Excellent - looking forward to it already.
Have to start looking for another top 100 course for the day after - which is closest?


----------



## richart (Dec 19, 2016)

JamesR said:



			Excellent - looking forward to it already.
Have to start looking for another top 100 course for the day after - which is closest?
		
Click to expand...

 Liphook.


----------



## Foxholer (Dec 19, 2016)

JamesR said:



			Excellent - looking forward to it already.
Have to start looking for another top 100 course for the day after - which is closest?
		
Click to expand...

Liphook, Hindhead and Blackmoor are certainly nearby - not sure of their status though.

Farnham and Puttenham are pretty close too!


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 19, 2016)

Sorted.... I'm up for this, or down. Got a meeting down that way, which means fuel is covered.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 19, 2016)

Annual leave booked including day off either side in case there is a game somewhere else


----------



## Khamelion (Dec 19, 2016)

Only a day either side, got the week sorted and 2017 H4H will be a long weekend. The last 4 me and Kraxx have done 5 different courses in 5 days, 2017 going to have to look at doing 9 in 9


----------



## Fish (Dec 19, 2016)

Khamelion said:



			Only a day either side, got the week sorted and 2017 H4H will be a long weekend. The last 4 me and Kraxx have done 5 different courses in 5 days, 2017 going to have to look at doing 9 in 9
		
Click to expand...

If you want to come down via Coventry on the way you're more than welcome at my club for a knock.


----------



## richart (Dec 19, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			Sorted.... I'm up for this, or down. Got a meeting down that way, which means fuel is covered.
		
Click to expand...

 Good man Brian.


----------



## richart (Dec 19, 2016)

Khamelion said:



			Only a day either side, got the week sorted and 2017 H4H will be a long weekend. The last 4 me and Kraxx have done 5 different courses in 5 days, 2017 going to have to look at doing 9 in 9
		
Click to expand...

Hope you are going to get in training








for 9 curries.


----------



## richart (Dec 19, 2016)

It should be a lot easier to get games sorted during the week this year, rather than at the weekend in previous ones.:thup:


----------



## 2blue (Dec 19, 2016)

Well done you guys for lining up another plum course :thup:....  its in the diary with notes of other courses to try & include :whoo::whoo:


----------



## richart (Dec 20, 2016)

2blue said:



			Well done you guys for lining up another plum course :thup:....  its in the diary with notes of other courses to try & include :whoo::whoo:
		
Click to expand...

 Good man. Hindhead, Liphook and Farnham are just up the road.



Stuart_C said:



			Rich I won't be able to make this as the  date clashes with my daughters birthday. 

Gutted  to miss it mate.
		
Click to expand...

 Sorry to hear that Stu, you will be missed.


----------



## njrose51 (Dec 23, 2016)

Great news! I'm in, just need to check work. Looking forward to it already! Offer of help still stands if needed.


----------



## Fish (Dec 24, 2016)

njrose51 said:



			Great news! I'm in, just need to check work. Looking forward to it already! Offer of help still stands if needed.
		
Click to expand...

I think everyone is looking forward to this one Nick as it's such a great course and will be one that's ticked off their bucket list as many on here have wanted to play it for some time. 

Thanks for the offer of help but were all covered thank you and with such an operation less is more as they say. 

However, were always looking for a few hands on the morning of the day to help put out banners and buckets etc so any people arriving early will be able to help the team.


----------



## richart (Dec 24, 2016)

Fish said:



			I think everyone is looking forward to this one Nick as it's such a great course and will be one that's ticked off their bucket list as many on here have wanted to play it for some time. 

Thanks for the offer of help but were all covered thank you and with such an operation less is more as they say. 

However, were always looking for a few hands on the morning of the day to help put out banners and buckets etc so any people arriving early will be able to help the team.
		
Click to expand...

 Also looking for helpers at the end of the day to help clear up, and join in for a last shandy.:thup:


----------



## paulw4701 (Dec 31, 2016)

Great course cant wait to play it again and hopefully go one better than at Camberley heath should be able to take a 3 ball around swinley forest if anybody is interested


----------



## Bigfoot (Dec 31, 2016)

Interested???!! Of course.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 31, 2016)

paulw4701 said:



			Great course cant wait to play it again and hopefully go one better than at Camberley heath should be able to take a 3 ball around swinley forest if anybody is interested
		
Click to expand...

Always interested


----------



## FairwayDodger (Dec 31, 2016)

paulw4701 said:



			Great course cant wait to play it again and hopefully go one better than at Camberley heath should be able to take a 3 ball around swinley forest if anybody is interested
		
Click to expand...

lol, watch out for the stampede! 

Pick me! Pick me!


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 31, 2016)

I will put my name in the hat Paul always nice to play a new course if chosen especially after the guys reports from last year.


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 31, 2016)

paulw4701 said:



			Great course cant wait to play it again and hopefully go one better than at Camberley heath should be able to take a 3 ball around swinley forest if anybody is interested
		
Click to expand...

Dont say it often eniugh, but you've always seemed a great guy!! &#128556;&#128556;&#128556;&#128556;


----------



## paulw4701 (Dec 31, 2016)

:fore:



Bigfoot said:



			Interested???!! Of course.[/QUOTE]
		
Click to expand...


----------



## paulw4701 (Dec 31, 2016)

ne:


Liverpoolphil said:



			Always interested 

Click to expand...


----------



## Bigfoot (Dec 31, 2016)

paulw4701 said:



			Great course cant wait to play it again and hopefully go one better than at Camberley heath should be able to take a 3 ball around swinley forest if anybody is interested
		
Click to expand...

Interested???!! Of course.

You are also just testing which of the forum members  have nowhere to go on New Years Eve !!


----------



## paulw4701 (Dec 31, 2016)

Bigfoot said:



			Interested???!! Of course.

You are also just testing which of the forum members  have nowhere to go on New Years Eve !!
		
Click to expand...

actually waiting to see whos going to invite me to their party lol


----------



## Fish (Dec 31, 2016)

paulw4701 said:



			Great course cant wait to play it again and hopefully go one better than at Camberley heath should be able to take a 3 ball around swinley forest if anybody is interested
		
Click to expand...

Do you have a particular tee you'd like to start on.....&#128521;


----------



## paulw4701 (Dec 31, 2016)

Papas1982 said:



			Dont say it often eniugh, but you've always seemed a great guy!! &#63020;&#63020;&#63020;&#63020;
		
Click to expand...

  Flattering will get you everywhere even swinley lol


----------



## paulw4701 (Dec 31, 2016)

First 



Fish said:



			Do you have a particular tee you'd like to start on.....&#62985;
		
Click to expand...

First lol


----------



## Crow (Dec 31, 2016)

Get your name's in folks, a magical experience from start to finish and Paul is a great host.


----------



## richart (Dec 31, 2016)

paulw4701 said:



			First 
First lol
		
Click to expand...

 No chance. Now if you were a member of a decent course.

Perhaps a H4H auction for places.


----------



## paulw4701 (Dec 31, 2016)

richart said:



			No chance. Now if you were a member of a decent course.

Perhaps a H4H auction for places.

Click to expand...

Dont you just know it rich lol


----------



## Crow (Dec 31, 2016)

richart said:



			No chance. Now if you were a member of a decent course.

Perhaps a H4H auction for places.

Click to expand...

Rather than an auction, how about a raffle, gives everyone a chance whatever their wealth and would potentially generate more money.


----------



## paulw4701 (Dec 31, 2016)

Crow said:



			Get your name's in folks, a magical experience from start to finish and Paul is a great host.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers mate and getting even better the work being carried out this winter on the course


----------



## richart (Dec 31, 2016)

Crow said:



			Rather than an auction, how about a raffle, gives everyone a chance whatever their wealth and would potentially generate more money.
		
Click to expand...

 I like your thinking:thup: The ones that don't win can slum it at Blackmoor.


----------



## paulw4701 (Dec 31, 2016)

Crow said:



			Rather than an auction, how about a raffle, gives everyone a chance whatever their wealth and would potentially generate more money.
		
Click to expand...

thats a cracking idea one thats fine with me if you want to organise this richard ill put up 3 rounds with me either day before or after


----------



## FairwayDodger (Dec 31, 2016)

Crow said:



			Rather than an auction, how about a raffle, gives everyone a chance whatever their wealth and would potentially generate more money.
		
Click to expand...

I was thinking furthest traveled people who've got a birthday during the trip.....


----------



## paulw4701 (Dec 31, 2016)

richart said:



			I like your thinking:thup: The ones that don't win can slum it at Blackmoor.

Click to expand...

 what like a boobie prize


----------



## richart (Dec 31, 2016)

paulw4701 said:



			thats a cracking idea one thats fine with me if you want to organise this richard ill put up 3 rounds with me either day before or after
		
Click to expand...

 That is great Paul. Can always rely on you for your support. :thup: Mariners are playing West Surrey on the Monday, so may be able to incorporate that as well.


----------



## paulw4701 (Dec 31, 2016)

richart said:



			That is great Paul. Can always rely on you for your support. :thup: Mariners are playing West Surrey on the Monday, so may be able to incorporate that as well.
		
Click to expand...

 now your talking


----------



## Dasit (Dec 31, 2016)

How does one become a member of a course such as Swinley?

totally wasted on a new golfer like me so will leave the opportunity to you other gents and ladies this year.


----------



## richart (Dec 31, 2016)

Dasit said:



			How does one become a member of a course such as Swinley?

totally wasted on a new golfer like me so will leave the opportunity to you other gents and ladies this year.
		
Click to expand...

 You never want to miss out on a chance of playing Swinley, and you are certainly good enough to play there.:thup:


----------



## paulw4701 (Dec 31, 2016)

Dasit said:



			How does one become a member of a course such as Swinley?

totally wasted on a new golfer like me so will leave the opportunity to you other gents and ladies this year.
		
Click to expand...

 to get in the main club you get invited but if you are lucky enough to be born or live within a few miles of the course you can apply to be an artisan like me but that still is dead mans shoes


----------



## richart (Dec 31, 2016)

paulw4701 said:



			to get in the main club you get invited but if you are lucky enough to be born or live within a few miles of the course you can apply to be an artisan like me but that still is dead mans shoes
		
Click to expand...

I hope you are still watching your back Paul ?


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Dec 31, 2016)

Unfortunately it is probably a no for me for this one. Playing in a 36 hole comp at Sunningdale on the Wednesday before and that is at least 2 days off work as we hope to be playing St George's Hill the day before. Travelling that distance two weeks running and using up four days holiday means it is highly likely to be a no from me.


----------



## Trojan615 (Jan 2, 2017)

Please add my name to the list for this one ..... and the swinley raffle !


----------



## Fish (Jan 2, 2017)

Trojan615 said:



			Please add my name to the list for this one ..... and the swinley raffle !
		
Click to expand...

There's no current list, we will announce when the Just Giving page is live and from that time we will then start to take the donations which assure your place and then it's cash on the day as usual.


----------



## chris3081 (Jan 4, 2017)

New forum user here. Is this still open to new members? Keen to start joining a lot of the meets in 2017. Looking to clear off as many of the top 100 that I can!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 4, 2017)

chris3081 said:



			New forum user here. Is this still open to new members? Keen to start joining a lot of the meets in 2017. Looking to clear off as many of the top 100 that I can!
		
Click to expand...

Should be. Very accommodating bunch on here and more the merrier. Rich or Fish will post a Just Giving page in due course and pay the donation and balance in crisp notes on the day (plus buying a programme and raffle tickets). I'm sure the powers that be will steer you right. In the meantime, welcome along and get stuck in on here. Where do you play?


----------



## chris3081 (Jan 4, 2017)

Hello Homer. Sounds good. I am a member at Tandridge in Surrey. So know the Surrey/Sussex/Kent courses pretty well, but want to get out and see the wider world more and it's difficult to find people with the time or money to play the top 100 courses. Still building my network all the time and I have had a great winter playing Worpolsden, West Sussex ticks another couple off the list. Good blog by the way love to hear how others are getting on


----------



## richart (Jan 4, 2017)

Chris all Forumers old and new very welcome. I will put up a Justgiving site in the spring, and you will then be able to make a donation to secure your place. just keep an eye out on the Help For Heroes threads in the arrange a game section.

Hankley Common is a lovely course, ranked 34th in the Golf Monthly top 100 UK courses. you will not be disappointed playing there, and a great chance to meet a good bunch of Forumers.

Tandridge is not bad either. They donated a 4 ball voucher a couple of years ago which I won in the auction on the day. Course deserved to get in the top 100.:thup:


----------



## chrisd (Jan 4, 2017)

chris3081 said:



			Hello Homer. Sounds good. I am a member at Tandridge in Surrey. So know the Surrey/Sussex/Kent courses pretty well, but want to get out and see the wider world more and it's difficult to find people with the time or money to play the top 100 courses. Still building my network all the time and I have had a great winter playing Worpolsden, West Sussex ticks another couple off the list. Good blog by the way love to hear how others are getting on
		
Click to expand...

We need a forum meet at Tandridge, I played it twice in the summer and it was booootiful !,


----------



## chris3081 (Jan 5, 2017)

I'm sure we can get round to that in the summer. Huge works taking place over the winter to add some final touches to return it all the the original Harry Colt design. Adding run offs, new tee boxes and removing some trees etc. Should be amazing when its finished.


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Jan 5, 2017)

Happy New Year to GM Forumers! Hope you all had a great Christmas & received everything you wished for from American Golf...

Richard, that is an amazing deal at a fantastic venue. It's in my diary & highlighted on the calendar. Plan on staying down there Tues to Thurs so up for any AprÃ¨s golf either side :thup:

Best wishes,
Mark


----------



## richart (Jan 5, 2017)

Radbourne2010 said:



			Happy New Year to GM Forumers! Hope you all had a great Christmas & received everything you wished for from American Golf...

Richard, that is an amazing deal at a fantastic venue. It's in my diary & highlighted on the calendar. Plan on staying down there Tues to Thurs so up for any AprÃ¨s golf either side :thup:

Best wishes,
Mark
		
Click to expand...

 Good man.:thup:


----------



## chrisd (Jan 5, 2017)

chris3081 said:



			I'm sure we can get round to that in the summer. Huge works taking place over the winter to add some final touches to return it all the the original Harry Colt design. Adding run offs, new tee boxes and removing some trees etc. Should be amazing when its finished.
		
Click to expand...

I thought it was pretty amazing anyway but plan to return in the better weather this year


----------



## chris3081 (Jan 5, 2017)

Yes I agree - I played there last July the week of the club championship and it was the best I had ever seen it. 

Lunch as well is just exceptionally good. Did you have lunch? 

Was thinking of joining the links trip end Feb. Do you find you get many blowouts as its over subscribed for Royal St Georges. Its a good deal! 

Where are you a member?


----------



## Matty6 (Jan 5, 2017)

Is the 13th set in stone? Just looking to get my accommodation sorted out.

Thanks.


----------



## Fish (Jan 5, 2017)

Matty6 said:



			Is the 13th set in stone? Just looking to get my accommodation sorted out.

Thanks.
		
Click to expand...

Yes.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jan 5, 2017)

Matty6 said:



			Is the 13th set in stone? Just looking to get my accommodation sorted out.

Thanks.
		
Click to expand...




Fish said:



			Yes.
		
Click to expand...

Any chance you could make it the 12th, just for me?   

#mybirthday


----------



## richart (Jan 5, 2017)

drive4show said:



			Any chance you could make it the 12th, just for me?   

#mybirthday  

Click to expand...

 60 ?


----------



## richart (Jan 5, 2017)

Matty6 said:



			Is the 13th set in stone? Just looking to get my accommodation sorted out.

Thanks.
		
Click to expand...

 All booked Matt. Handed the booking form in personally. Just a chance to admire the course again.


----------



## Matty6 (Jan 5, 2017)

richart said:



			All booked Matt. Handed the booking form in personally. Just a chance to admire the course again.

Click to expand...

Great stuff! Thanks Rich


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jan 5, 2017)

richart said:



			60 ?
		
Click to expand...


I have a very long memory Mr Hart............


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Jan 6, 2017)

Curry bill on you then...:whoo:


drive4show said:



			Any chance you could make it the 12th, just for me?   

#mybirthday  

Click to expand...


----------



## philly169 (Jan 6, 2017)

I should be good for this, i may be rusty as I'm dropping my membership this year due to the future child, so i might be a bit rusty!

I'll keep working on my longest drives though... :fore:


----------



## richart (Jan 6, 2017)

philly169 said:



			I should be good for this, i may be rusty as I'm dropping my membership this year due to the future child, so i might be a bit rusty!

I'll keep working on my longest drives though... :fore:
		
Click to expand...

As the holder of the longest drive, you have to come back to defend it.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 16, 2017)

Is this still open then Rich? I guess list opens when you or @Fish create the JustGiving page in a couple of months.

And - not having gone through the posts - a Premier Inn has now opened in Farnham.

And happy to host at my place - Farnham GC - on the Tuesday before or Thursday after.


----------



## Fish (Jan 16, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Is this still open then Rich? I guess list opens when you or @Fish create the JustGiving page in a couple of months.

And - not having gone through the posts - a Premier Inn has now opened in Farnham.

And happy to host at my place - Farnham GC - on the Tuesday before or Thursday after.
		
Click to expand...

Yes it's still open, once the JG site is operational we will then take the initial donations which secure your place, it's then cash on the day for the balance which goes direct to the club for your golf & meal.


----------



## richart (Jan 16, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Is this still open then Rich? I guess list opens when you or @Fish create the JustGiving page in a couple of months.

And - not having gone through the posts - a Premier Inn has now opened in Farnham.

And happy to host at my place - Farnham GC - on the Tuesday before or Thursday after.
		
Click to expand...

 That is great Hugh. I am sure there will be a lot of interest in a game at Farnham, so will keep in touch with you on that one.:thup:


----------



## Khamelion (Feb 6, 2017)

Some, hopefully useful Hotel info

Been looking into the hotels in the nearby area close(ish) to Hankley Common and have collected the below:-

Premier Inn, in Farnham, Hotel has a restaurant, free WIFI and more importantly for me free parking onsite and a beefeater next door if you didnâ€™t want to eat in the hotel restaurant. 
This Hotel is:- 5 miles or 14mins* from Hankly Common GC

Travel Lodge in Frimley, eating is next door at the Toby, there is no free WIFI  but there is plenty of parking. 
This Hotel is:-13.6 miles or 25mins* from Hankly Common GC

Travelodge at Aldershot, you can eat at the hotel, there is no free WIFI and parking has to be paid for offsite
This Hotel is:- 7.4 miles or 19mins* from Hankley Common GC

Travelodge at Fleet, eating is next door at the Pub/Restaurant, there is no free WIFI  but there is plenty of parking
This Hotel is:- 16.1 miles or 26mins rom Hankley Common GC

Travelodge at Farnborough Central, you can eat at the hotel, there is no free WIFI and parking has to be paid for offsite
This Hotel is:- 10.4 miles or 27mins from Hankley Common GC 

*Times taken from Google Maps at non-rush hour

There are loads of other hotels and B & B, but I've only looked at Premier Inns and Travelodges as you know pretty much what you're going to get.


----------



## Fish (Feb 6, 2017)

Thanks for the above info, what I don't like about the Premier Inn is, it is showing as fully booked for a single night 12th to 13th but miraculously you can book for 2 or 3 nights covering those dates 

Travelodge Aldershot I can stay 2 nights for almost a single night rate as some other hotels in the area and Â£65 cheaper than the Premier Inn  after all, it's only somewhere to park the head on a pillow.

For those newbies and those just seeing this thread, please also take a look at the annual Curry & Merriment thread HERE, a great pre-golfs entertainment night to break the ice and meet some forumers not in their normal golfing persona, some of them actual come across quite human :smirk:


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 6, 2017)

I heard that Maison Hart is doing very reasonable rates and is only a few mins from the course.

The owner is a bit 'Fawlty Towers' though


----------



## Khamelion (Feb 6, 2017)

Fish said:



			Thanks for the above info, what I don't like about the Premier Inn is, it is showing as fully booked for a single night 12th to 13th but miraculously you can book for 2 or 3 nights covering those dates 

Travelodge Aldershot I can stay 2 nights for almost a single night rate as some other hotels in the area and Â£65 cheaper than the Premier Inn  after all, it's only somewhere to park the head on a pillow.

For those newbies and those just seeing this thread, please also take a look at the annual Curry & Merriment thread HERE, a great pre-golfs entertainment night to break the ice and meet some forumers not in their normal golfing persona, some of them actual come across quite human :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

I hear yer on the Travelodges prices, but I didn't fancy not being able to park close to the Hotel and then having to pay on top and then you have to hump all your gear to the hotel, I'm not getting any younger. I know it's another meet and thread, but I might even be an auld fart this year. So I don't mind paying that little bit more for some luxury while away from home.


----------



## Khamelion (Feb 6, 2017)

Some, hopefully useful Hotel info

Been looking into the hotels in the nearby area close(ish) to Hankley Common and have collected the below:-

Premier Inn, in Farnham, Hotel has a restaurant, free WIFI and more importantly for me free parking onsite and a beefeater next door if you didnâ€™t want to eat in the hotel restaurant. 
This Hotel is:- 5 miles or 14mins* from Hankly Common GC

Premier Inn, in Aldershot, Hotel has a restaurant, free WIFI and free parking onsite 
This Hotel is:- 7.5 miles or 14mins* from Hankly Common GC

Travel Lodge in Frimley, eating is next door at the Toby, there is no free WIFI  but there is plenty of parking. 
This Hotel is:-13.6 miles or 25mins* from Hankly Common GC

Travelodge at Aldershot, you can eat at the hotel, there is no free WIFI and parking has to be paid for offsite
This Hotel is:- 7.4 miles or 19mins* from Hankley Common GC

Travelodge at Fleet, eating is next door at the Pub/Restaurant, there is no free WIFI  but there is plenty of parking
This Hotel is:- 16.1 miles or 26mins rom Hankley Common GC

Travelodge at Farnborough Central, you can eat at the hotel, there is no free WIFI and parking has to be paid for offsite
This Hotel is:- 10.4 miles or 27mins from Hankley Common GC 

*Times taken from Google Maps at non-rush hour

There are loads of other hotels and B & B, but I've only looked at Premier Inns and Travelodges as you know pretty much what you're going to get.

**Edit - Added the Aldershot Premier Inn as well


----------



## Fish (Feb 6, 2017)

Khamelion said:



 Premier Inn, in Aldershot, Hotel has a restaurant, free WIFI and free parking onsite 
This Hotel is:- 7.5 miles or 14mins* from Hankly Common GC

**Edit - Added the Aldershot Premier Inn as well

Click to expand...




This Premier Inn is playing more fairly and for 2 nights is only Â£10 p/night more than the Travelodge but with the added bonus of the car park right outside the hotel which can be a bonus as you rightly point out for you old 'uns :smirk: 

However, the Aldershot Travelodge does have free parking in the Morrisons Supermarket alongside in the shopping complex with a direct lift access which is similar to what I had in Cleveland with the Holiday Express and was very secure and accessible.


----------



## GG26 (Feb 12, 2017)

Fish, how do you sign up for this?  Its clearly for a great cause and happens to be on the day that I become a senior golfer (I'm older than I look, honest )


----------



## Midnight (Feb 12, 2017)

GG26 said:



			Fish, how do you sign up for this?  Its clearly for a great cause and happens to be on the day that I become a senior golfer (I'm older than I look, honest )
		
Click to expand...

Mate, 
Rich or young Fish will set up a just giving page and you pay on there to confirm your place. It is a cracking day for a very good cause. Look forward to seeing you there.


----------



## GG26 (Feb 12, 2017)

Cheers Midnight


----------



## richart (Feb 12, 2017)

GG26 said:



			Cheers Midnight
		
Click to expand...

 I will set up the Justgiving site at the beginning of March, so keep an eye on this thread for details. Nice way to celebrate becoming a senior.:thup:


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Feb 12, 2017)

Midnight said:



			Mate, 
Rich or young Fish will set up a just giving page and you pay on there to confirm your place. It is a cracking day for a very good cause. Look forward to seeing you there.
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:"young" Fish?


----------



## Leftie (Feb 12, 2017)

Oxfordcomma said:



			:rofl:"young" Fish?
		
Click to expand...

Small fry


----------



## 2blue (Feb 13, 2017)

Fish said:



			Yes it's still open, once the JG site is operational we will then take the initial donations which secure your place, it's then cash on the day for the balance which goes direct to the club for your golf & meal.
		
Click to expand...




GG26 said:



			Fish, how do you sign up for this?  Its clearly for a great cause and happens to be on the day that I become a senior golfer (I'm older than I look, honest )
		
Click to expand...

Please see the earlier post from the 'Young' .....  Robin- the-'Sprat' &#129315;&#129315;


----------



## Imurg (Feb 13, 2017)

Oxfordcomma said:



			:rofl:"young" Fish?
		
Click to expand...

Sweet Jesus - there's an "Old" Fish..?:rofl::clap:


----------



## Fish (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## anotherdouble (Mar 10, 2017)

Fish said:



View attachment 22218

Click to expand...

Always


----------



## 2blue (Mar 10, 2017)

I'm in... wasn't hard


----------



## richart (Mar 10, 2017)

I will put up a new thread tomorrow with details of the justgiving charity site. 

IT will give details I will need on the justgiving site, so please wait for these details before making your donations.


----------



## richart (Mar 10, 2017)

2blue said:



			I'm in... wasn't hard 

Click to expand...

I knew there would be one trouble maker.


----------



## 2blue (Mar 11, 2017)

richart said:



			I knew there would be one trouble maker.

Click to expand...

Oh dear.. did I come too early?


----------



## Fish (Mar 11, 2017)

Please DO NOT add any donations if you come across the Just Giving site just yet, please wait for Richarts post to officially open it tomorrow as we want/need your donations to be submitted in a very specific manner to help us with the identification process of individuals the H4H team needs throughout the campaign and also protect our Gift Aid. 

Thank you


----------



## 2blue (Mar 11, 2017)

Fish said:



			Please DO NOT add any donations if you come across the Just Giving site just yet, please wait for Richarts post to officially open it tomorrow as we want/need your donations to be submitted in a very specific manner to help us with the identification process of individuals the H4H team needs throughout the campaign and also protect our Gift Aid. 

Thank you
		
Click to expand...

I blame some 'twit' on Twitter &#128580;...  least I think that's what was, though it all happened a good, whole day ago &#128563; Can't wait


----------



## Fish (Mar 11, 2017)

2blue said:



			I blame some 'twit' on Twitter &#128580;...  least I think that's what was, though it all happened a good, whole day ago &#128563; Can't wait
		
Click to expand...

The donations can be shared once made through Facebook & Twitter which we obviously also want to do as they can not only add more bonus revenues from the Just Giving site but also we might catch the odd friend or passerby who may make a donation also &#128077; 

Some of my followers on social media will have spotted mine as we set up the site but we haven't announced anything yet and informed everyone what we want from you all.  

Richard will post later today a new thread in relation to the next stages. It's not an issue Dave and we can use your donation & comments, how ever well meant they were as an example of what we don't want as JG is getting much stricter and we need all the Gift Aid we can muster &#128077;

Stand easy everyone &#128077;


----------



## Dasit (Mar 11, 2017)

*Re: HFH  - Hankley Common 13th September*

Awesome Rich. Thanks again for putting all this together. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 11, 2017)

*Re: HFH  - Hankley Common 13th September*

Once more unto the breach, dear friends, once more..&#128513;


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 11, 2017)

*Re: HFH o - Hankley Common 13th September*

Donation made

Oh yes


----------



## Khamelion (Mar 11, 2017)

*Re: HFH  - Hankley Common 13th September*

Donation made, are we there yet, are we there yet?


----------



## Bigfoot (Mar 11, 2017)

*Re: HFH  - Hankley Common 13th September*

I'm in and donation made


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 11, 2017)

*Re: HFH - Hankley Common 13th September*



Khamelion said:



			Donation made, are we there yet, are we there yet?
		
Click to expand...

The Northern Massive are already enroute?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 11, 2017)

*Re: HFH  - Hankley Common 13th September*



Hobbit said:



			The Northern Massive are already enroute?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, stopping at a different curry house every night between now and Sept 13th  :rofl:


----------



## anotherdouble (Mar 11, 2017)

*Re: HFH  - Hankley Common 13th September*

Monies duly paid and raring to go


----------



## MendieGK (Mar 11, 2017)

What's the deal with guests or people that played previously? I'd imagine I'll have 3 people that all want to play, they played West Hill in 2015.

thanks


----------



## Fish (Mar 11, 2017)

MendieGK said:



			What's the deal with guests or people that played previously? I'd imagine I'll have 3 people that all want to play, they played West Hill in 2015.

thanks
		
Click to expand...

Please read the contents of the other thread where guests are covered.


----------



## njrose51 (Mar 11, 2017)

*Re: HFH  - Hankley Common 13th September*

Can't wait, hopefully get a few places higher this year!! Please add me to the list. I'll get money transfer done as soon as!!! Thanks for setting all this up again!


----------



## DRW (Mar 11, 2017)

Donations made, think its a great cause and great what you are doing.

Thanks also for the chance to play Hankley, thanks again.


----------



## GG26 (Mar 11, 2017)

*Re: HFH  - Hankley Common 13th September*

Please add me (donation made)


----------



## Crow (Mar 11, 2017)

*Re: HFH  - Hankley Common 13th September*

Great work chaps, I'm in.


----------



## grumpyjock (Mar 12, 2017)

*Re: HFH  - Hankley Common 13th September*

Thanks Rich and Fish. Donation made


----------



## richart (Mar 12, 2017)

*Re: HFH  - Hankley Common 13th September*

Big thanks to all those that have already donated.:thup:

Good to see some old faces will be playing, and some new ones.

For those that haven't played a H4H day before, you are in for a treat. Hankley Common is a stunning course, and hopefully the photos on the justgiving site give a a bit of an idea what the course is like. 

Only six months to go.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 12, 2017)

*Re: HFH  - Hankley Common 13th September*

Donation paid. Surely time to finally play well at one of these days. If not, not a problem and we'll have a crack anyway with old and new faces and hopefully come together to raise a new record amount on the day.


----------



## Fish (Mar 13, 2017)

*Re: HFH  - Hankley Common 13th September*



richart said:



			Big thanks to all those that have already donated.:thup:

Good to see some old faces will be playing, and some new ones.

For those that haven't played a H4H day before, you are in for a treat. Hankley Common is a stunning course, and hopefully the photos on the justgiving site give a a bit of an idea what the course is like. 

Only six months to go.

Click to expand...

Yes guys, it will be great to see some old and new faces along with the regular attendees we see each year, it's always a fantastic day and for such a great cause.

Last year at Camberley Heath was a bit of a whirlwind with the sudden loss of the forums great friend and founder of this day, Rick Garg.  Everyone pulled together late into the campaign to help make the 2016 Help for Heroes Day still a fantastic day amassing over Â£14,400.00 to our chosen charity.

Rick's legacy of our Forums Charity Day will live on and with a full campaign ahead of us all I can ask is that all of you, past & present, along with a scattering of new blood, please join us, I'm sure you will meet and form new lifetime friendships as I did on my first day back at Blackmoor in 2012.

The link to the Just Giving site to make your donation of Â£30 is at the bottom of the Richarts & my signature, it will not show when I'm posting/replying on my iPhone so look back at previous posts to find it.

Please note how others are making their Â£30.00 donations with their forum name as their name and then '*Donation: Robin Hopkins (FISH)*' in the message section.  

Thank you, and the H4H team look forward to meeting you all at Hankley Common.

http://www.hankley.co.uk/


----------



## JamesR (Mar 13, 2017)

*Re: HFH  - Hankley Common 13th September*

Getting excited already - donation made :thup:


----------



## Fish (Mar 13, 2017)

*Re: HFH  - Hankley Common 13th September*

I will be putting up a separate post soon regarding prizes for our well supported raffle along with asking for the support from your own clubs in donating fourball vouchers and the very popular 3-ball and host auction that we held last year which was also very successful.

I will be contacting all the main brands/manufacturers myself who have supported us over the years along with some new ones I'm targetting, so please, although I know you all mean well, we do not want to pepper these companies with multiple requests, but, if you have a direct contact that you think will benefit our approach, then PM me and we'll chat.

New post to follow.

Thank you


----------



## Fish (Mar 13, 2017)

*Re: HFH  - Hankley Common 13th September*

The H4H 2017 Handicap Challenge is now up and awaiting all your challenges :thup:

Also, my request for prizes to be awarded, won or auctioned can be found HERE, thank you


----------



## Snelly (Mar 15, 2017)

*Re: HFH  - Hankley Common 13th September*

Did you put me down for this Richart? Thanks.


----------



## richart (Mar 15, 2017)

*Re: HFH  - Hankley Common 13th September*



Snelly said:



			Did you put me down for this Richart? Thanks.
		
Click to expand...

 I have got you down on my provisional list Dave. :thup:

At some time you just need to pay your donation on the justgiving site in my signature, to confirm your place. If you want to bring a guest  that would be fine.


----------



## Fish (Mar 16, 2017)

*Re: HFH  - Hankley Common 13th September*

Keep the Â£30.00 donations coming people, this donation confirms your place to play at Hankley Common on our Help for Heroes Charity Day on 13th September.  

All you need to do then is show up and pay Â£60 cash which gives you a bacon roll on arrival, 18 holes of golf on a fantastic course and a three course roast lunch.

I know traditionally some of you leave it late but numbers are coming in quickly this year, possibly because the course is so well known and always in fantastic condition, so get your donations in :thup:

Please use your username as your name and then in the message section put your full name and username in brackets following the word donation as per my example below.

Donation: Robin Hopkins (Fish)

A link to the Just Giving site can be found in my signature below.

Thank you :thup:


----------



## Kraxx68 (Mar 16, 2017)

*Re: HFH  - Hankley Common 13th September*

Donation Paid, like to say what an awesome venue you have arranged for this year, as always.  Look forward to seeing everyone again and curry night :clap:


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Mar 17, 2017)

*Re: HFH  - Hankley Common 13th September*

Donation Paid. Bit of a cock-up on the Admin front as didn't include my name. Anyway, it's Radbourne2010 (Mark Smith). 

I have one, maybe two Parachute Regiment guys who are interested in this event. Can you or Richard let me know what the deal will be with inviting guests later in the year?


Fish said:



			Yes guys, it will be great to see some old and new faces along with the regular attendees we see each year, it's always a fantastic day and for such a great cause.

Last year at Camberley Heath was a bit of a whirlwind with the sudden loss of the forums great friend and founder of this day, Rick Garg.  Everyone pulled together late into the campaign to help make the 2016 Help for Heroes Day still a fantastic day amassing over Â£14,400.00 to our chosen charity.

Rick's legacy of our Forums Charity Day will live on and with a full campaign ahead of us all I can ask is that all of you, past & present, along with a scattering of new blood, please join us, I'm sure you will meet and form new lifetime friendships as I did on my first day back at Blackmoor in 2012.

The link to the Just Giving site to make your donation of Â£30 is at the bottom of the Richarts & my signature, it will not show when I'm posting/replying on my iPhone so look back at previous posts to find it.

Please note how others are making their Â£30.00 donations with their forum name as their name and then '*Donation: Robin Hopkins (FISH)*' in the message section.  

Thank you, and the H4H team look forward to meeting you all at Hankley Common.

http://www.hankley.co.uk/

Click to expand...


----------



## richart (Mar 17, 2017)

*Re: HFH  - Hankley Common 13th September*



Radbourne2010 said:



			Donation Paid. Bit of a cock-up on the Admin front as didn't include my name. Anyway, it's Radbourne2010 (Mark Smith). 

I have one, maybe two Parachute Regiment guys who are interested in this event. Can you or Richard let me know what the deal will be with inviting guests later in the year?
		
Click to expand...

 Not a problem Mark. I have allocated the donation to you.:thup:

I will pop you a pm re guests.


----------



## richart (Mar 17, 2017)

*Re: HFH  - Hankley Common 13th September*



Kraxx68 said:



			Deposit Paid, like to say what an awesome venue you have arranged for this year, as always.  Look forward to seeing everyone again and curry night :clap:
		
Click to expand...

 It is the best venue so far, and thanks to Mike Harris we got a great deal to play Hankley Common in September, when all the heather should be in flower. Always wanted to hold the event at Hankley, and not just because it is five minutes from my house. Thought we would never be able to afford it though.


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Mar 18, 2017)

*Re: HFH  - Hankley Common 13th September*

Donation paid this morning, really looking forward to playing Hankley Common it looks wonderful.

AAC


----------



## chrisd (Mar 18, 2017)

*Re: HFH  - Hankley Common 13th September*

Paid mine this morning


----------



## paulw4701 (Mar 20, 2017)

*Re: HFH  - Hankley Common 13th September*

Paid today great venue


----------



## MendieGK (Mar 22, 2017)

Paid my donation as discussed. 

Thanks


----------



## richart (Mar 22, 2017)

MendieGK said:



			Paid my donation as discussed. 

Thanks
		
Click to expand...


Received. Thanks for the support Sam.:thup:


----------



## GeneralStore (Mar 23, 2017)

Hi Richard

Can I get a fourball in this to bring some guests along?

Cheers,
George


----------



## richart (Mar 23, 2017)

GeneralStore said:



			Hi Richard

Can I get a fourball in this to bring some guests along?

Cheers,
George
		
Click to expand...

 I will pop you a pm George.


----------



## sawtooth (Mar 30, 2017)

Donation paid and looking forward to playing this course for the first time.


----------



## Dando (Apr 1, 2017)

I'm hoping my company golf day doesn't clash with this again as I'd like to be a part of it this year


----------



## mashleyR7 (May 26, 2017)

Sorry Ive not kept up with the thread on here. How much should I have paid by now?


----------



## Dando (May 26, 2017)

donation paid for myself and 1 guest. hoping that another good friend will join us and will confirm/make the payment ASAP.


----------



## Fish (May 26, 2017)

mashleyR7 said:



			Sorry Ive not kept up with the thread on here. How much should I have paid by now?
		
Click to expand...

Just Â£30 declared as a donation please, the remaining Â£60 is paid in cash on the day.


----------



## Fish (Jun 14, 2017)

Please take a minute to read this thread and offer your support where you can if possible.

Thank you

Donations for the raffle, prizes & auction


----------



## Fish (Jul 13, 2017)

Fish said:



			Please take a minute to read this thread and offer your support where you can if possible.

Thank you

Donations for the raffle, prizes & auction

Click to expand...

Bump..it's getting closer.....

http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/sh...H-2017-Prizes-Donations-Fourball-Vouchers-etc


----------



## Leftie (Jul 15, 2017)

Donation made.  I'm in :thup:


----------



## richart (Jul 15, 2017)

Leftie said:



			Donation made.  I'm in :thup:
		
Click to expand...

 Good man Roger.


----------



## Twinman (Jul 17, 2017)

richart said:



			We are off again ! Next years Help For Heroes charity golf day has been booked for Wednesday 13th September 2017, at *Hankley Common Golf Club*

Hankley Common is a stunning golf course ranked 34th in the latest Golf Monthly top 100 UK courses. The course first opened in 1897 as a nine holer, and in 1922 James Braid advised on the addition of a further 9 holes. Harry Colt also advised on changes to some of the holes. Bobby Locke described Hankley as the closest resemblance to a seaside links. Over the years trees have grown up, but the course still has a wild look in parts, and is set in the most beautiful heathland, perhaps only matched by Sunningdale. 

A green fee at Hankley Common is normally Â£100, but thanks to some great negotiating by our very own Mike Harris, we will be paying *Â£60* for bacon rolls on arrival, 18 holes of golf, and a three course roast lunch. This is just Â£5 more than we paid at Camberley this year, and we get an extra meal course ! We also get to play in September, which will hopefully mean warmer weather, and we will catch the course in it's best condition, with the heather still out. Hankley only do societies on a Tuesday and Wednesday, so it was not easy to get in, but they very kindly moved a small society to another time to accommodate us. By playing on a Wednesday is should be easier to arrange games on the Tuesday and Thursday for those that want to do a mini tour.

The donation to the H4H charity will be *Â£30* this year, so the total cost will be *Â£90*, which is the same as this year.

A big thank you to Mike for his sterling efforts, and also to Hankley Common Golf Club for being so accommodating.

If you would like a sneak preview of the course, please have a look on their website www.hankley.co.uk 

The course is in Tilford which is three miles from Farnham. Yes it is just up the road from where I live. There is a Travelodge in Aldershot which is probably the closet to the course, approx 5 miles.

I will set up a Justgiving H4H charity website for the 2017 event shortly, so *please do not make any contributions to the current 2016 site*

Start making plans.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

 twinman
Really exciting , want to take part this year.


----------



## Fish (Jul 17, 2017)

Twinman said:



			twinman
Really exciting , want to take part this year.
		
Click to expand...

Simply make a Â£30 donation to the just giving site Stephen in either mine or Richart's signature stating 'Donation' along with your forum and real name 

Thank you


----------



## 2blue (Jul 17, 2017)

Fish said:



			Simply make a Â£30 donation to the just giving site Stephen in either mine or Richart's signature stating 'Donation' along with your forum and real name 

Thank you
		
Click to expand...

I know it's not something you are used to considering but it appears your signature has been RELEGATED....  somewhere


----------



## Twinman (Jul 17, 2017)

They have already taken payment


----------



## Fish (Jul 18, 2017)

2blue said:



			I know it's not something you are used to considering but it appears your signature has been RELEGATED....  somewhere 

Click to expand...

It doesn't show when I'm on my iPhone for some reason, people just need to scroll to a post that shows it when I've posted from my PC.


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Jul 19, 2017)

Can I bring a guest with me for this day?


----------



## richart (Jul 19, 2017)

Radbourne2010 said:



			Can I bring a guest with me for this day?
		
Click to expand...

 Yes you can. Just pay the deposit on the Justgiving site, and he/she is in.:thup:


----------



## njrose51 (Jul 19, 2017)

Richart, Fish, what's the deadline for entries to this event? Starting new job end of August so not sure if I can play. Thanks, Nick


----------



## richart (Jul 19, 2017)

njrose51 said:



			Richart, Fish, what's the deadline for entries to this event? Starting new job end of August so not sure if I can play. Thanks, Nick
		
Click to expand...

Nick, should be able to get you in up to a few days before the day.

Just let me know when you can or can't commit.


----------



## njrose51 (Jul 19, 2017)

Thanks very much. Was a great day last year and don't want to miss out. I may have to play the old "Its already paid for" card! 

Will let you know asap.

Nick


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Jul 20, 2017)

:thup: He's called Andy Sumner & will make his donation later in the week under his own name with my Forum name in brackets. 



richart said:



			Yes you can. Just pay the deposit on the Justgiving site, and he/she is in.:thup:
		
Click to expand...


----------



## sawtooth (Jul 26, 2017)

Rich, your mate Mike Christmas any relation to Ron Christmas who now plays his golf at Sherfield? 

Can't believe there are 2 Christmas' that aren't related!


----------



## richart (Jul 31, 2017)

sawtooth said:



			Rich, your mate Mike Christmas any relation to Ron Christmas who now plays his golf at Sherfield? 

Can't believe there are 2 Christmas' that aren't related!
		
Click to expand...

Not sure Sean. He is a mate of one of my regular playing partners. I think there are a few around.


----------



## philly169 (Aug 1, 2017)

I take it there are still spaces? I've had the holiday approved so subject to good hotel rates I should be a go.


----------



## Fish (Aug 1, 2017)

philly169 said:



			I take it there are still spaces? I've had the holiday approved so subject to good hotel rates I should be a go.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, simply make your 'donation' of Â£30 and you're in :thup:


----------



## philly169 (Aug 4, 2017)

Hotel and donation done. HFH 2017 is a go!

Robin, can you add me to the curry list, I can't find the thread.


----------



## richart (Aug 4, 2017)

philly169 said:



			Hotel and donation done. HFH 2017 is a go!

Robin, can you add me to the curry list, I can't find the thread.
		
Click to expand...

 Good to have you playing Phil.


----------



## sam85 (Aug 4, 2017)

I've just donated but forgot to put my forum name  :mmm:

Donation is in the name of Sam Black

Also is this open to guests too or just forumers?


----------



## richart (Aug 4, 2017)

sam85 said:



			I've just donated but forgot to put my forum name  :mmm:

Donation is in the name of Sam Black

Also is this open to guests too or just forumers?
		
Click to expand...

I realised it was you Sam. Good to have you playing.

Yes you can bring a guest, but you will need to be quick as we only have a few spaces left.


----------



## TheDiablo (Aug 4, 2017)

Donated. Looking forward to my first H4H meet! Great course and even better cause.


----------



## richart (Aug 4, 2017)

TheDiablo said:



			Donated. Looking forward to my first H4H meet! Great course and even better cause.
		
Click to expand...

welcome along.:thup:


----------



## sawtooth (Aug 4, 2017)

Anyone know what tees men and ladies are playing from on the day?

And for the handicap system their respective SSS? I got the course details from their website but not the standard scratch. Obviously not a qualifier but need to put something in and it may as well be correct.


----------



## richart (Aug 4, 2017)

Men from yellows, ladies from reds. Not sure about sss, but will get a card next time I am up there.


----------



## 2blue (Aug 19, 2017)

sawtooth said:



			Anyone know what tees men and ladies are playing from on the day?

And for the handicap system their respective SSS? I got the course details from their website but not the standard scratch. Obviously not a qualifier but need to put something in and it may as well be correct.
		
Click to expand...

Why not wait 'till you've played it?.... don't understand. 

Also, Rich....  have I missed the thread etc for hosted matches around Hankley?? If not, then chance please to take you & the Geordie's money again at Blackwell on the day before or after


----------



## Crow (Sep 5, 2017)

I've just let myself be forced into bidding for and winning another vintage set, collection only in the Aylesbury area.

I'd like to play these at the H4H day but to do that I'll need to collect them prior and as I'm travelling down on the morning, I don't think that the seller would be happy with me knocking on his door before the sun is up.

Is there a local forummer who'd be willing to pick these up and bring them down to Hankley for me?
I can offer Â£10 to cover petrol, or Â£5 petrol/Â£5 to H4H, or the whole Â£10 to H4H.


----------



## Imurg (Sep 5, 2017)

Crow said:



			I've just let myself be forced into bidding for and winning another vintage set, collection only in the Aylesbury area.

I'd like to play these at the H4H day but to do that I'll need to collect them prior and as I'm travelling down on the morning, I don't think that the seller would be happy with me knocking on his door before the sun is up.

Is there a local forummer who'd be willing to pick these up and bring them down to Hankley for me?
I can offer Â£10 to cover petrol, or Â£5 petrol/Â£5 to H4H, or the whole Â£10 to H4H.
		
Click to expand...

PM me the detail Nick and I'll see what I can doðŸ‘


----------



## Crow (Sep 5, 2017)

Imurg said:



			PM me the detail Nick and I'll see what I can do&#128077;
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Ian, you're a gent!


----------



## Khamelion (Sep 5, 2017)

Crow said:



			I've just let myself be forced into bidding for and winning another vintage set, collection only in the Aylesbury area.

I'd like to play these at the H4H day but to do that I'll need to collect them prior and as I'm travelling down on the morning, I don't think that the seller would be happy with me knocking on his door before the sun is up.

Is there a local forummer who'd be willing to pick these up and bring them down to Hankley for me?
I can offer Â£10 to cover petrol, or Â£5 petrol/Â£5 to H4H, or the whole Â£10 to H4H.
		
Click to expand...

Have you got another butter knife among that set?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 5, 2017)

Crow said:



			I've just let myself be forced into bidding for and winning another vintage set, collection only in the Aylesbury area.

I'd like to play these at the H4H day but to do that I'll need to collect them prior and as I'm travelling down on the morning, I don't think that the seller would be happy with me knocking on his door before the sun is up.

Is there a local forummer who'd be willing to pick these up and bring them down to Hankley for me?
I can offer Â£10 to cover petrol, or Â£5 petrol/Â£5 to H4H, or the whole Â£10 to H4H.
		
Click to expand...




Imurg said:



			PM me the detail Nick and I'll see what I can doðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...




Crow said:



			Cheers Ian, you're a gent!
		
Click to expand...

Nick, Seeing as I'm driving little Bro to H4H , happy for you to make a petrol donation to the charity. :thup:


----------



## sawtooth (Sep 5, 2017)

2blue said:



			Why not wait 'till you've played it?.... don't understand. 

Also, Rich....  have I missed the thread etc for hosted matches around Hankley?? If not, then chance please to take you & the Geordie's money again at Blackwell on the day before or after 

Click to expand...

It was for handicapmaster scoring , adjustments, stats etc but as it happens it won't be computerised this year now anyway.


----------



## Crow (Sep 5, 2017)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Nick, Seeing as I'm driving little Bro to H4H , happy for you to make a petrol donation to the charity. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Phil, I'll get it done.


----------



## Crow (Sep 5, 2017)

Khamelion said:



			Have you got another butter knife among that set?
		
Click to expand...

They're Ben Sayers blades, they have a look of the Wilson Staff tour blade to them, I was smitten!


----------



## Dando (Sep 5, 2017)

Crow said:



			They're Ben Sayers blades, they have a look of the Wilson Staff tour blade to them, I was smitten!
		
Click to expand...

I've got a set of the Ben Sayers "ray floyd" signature blades and they're lovely looking club. 

Here are some photos of them

http://www.golfwrx.com/forums/topic/648774-ben-sayers-ray-floyd-blades/


----------



## Crow (Sep 5, 2017)

Dando said:



			I've got a set of the Ben Sayers "ray floyd" signature blades and they're lovely looking club. 

Here are some photos of them

http://www.golfwrx.com/forums/topic/648774-ben-sayers-ray-floyd-blades/

Click to expand...

They look great! Did you ever find the 6 iron?

Here's a pic of the 4 iron from the set I won.


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Sep 6, 2017)

Our General Manager James Fuller has kindly donated a 4 Ball Voucher for Auction at H4H next week.


----------



## Fish (Sep 6, 2017)

Radbourne2010 said:



			Our General Manager James Fuller has kindly donated a 4 Ball Voucher for Auction at H4H next week. 
	View attachment 23559

Click to expand...

Thank you Mark, I'll get it up on the forum now.

We might have to keep it live and have it in the silent auction on the day as we've limited time now to get its full potential, but I'll watch how it goes first over the coming days.


----------



## mashleyR7 (Sep 6, 2017)

Hi. Is there two spaces for two guests. One *could be gm staffer?


----------



## richart (Sep 6, 2017)

mashleyR7 said:



			Hi. Is there two spaces for two guests. One *could be gm staffer?
		
Click to expand...

Yes we have space for two guests. I need confirmation before draw on Sunday if possible.

Let me know Ash asap.


----------



## DRW (Sep 7, 2017)

Edit found it on the other thread, after looking though a load of these pages. doh!


----------



## richart (Sep 7, 2017)

Registration from 7.30 onwards, and shotgun at 9.30. We will have five double up holes, so first ones off those will be going a few minutes earlier.

Full details with the draw on Sunday which will be on a new thread, so easier to find.:thup:


----------



## richart (Sep 7, 2017)

I have at least one space available at the moment, so if any forumer fancies playing, or anyone has a guest that would like to play, let me know asap.:thup:


----------



## Dasit (Sep 7, 2017)

Looked up dress code.

Jacket and tie needed for evening dinner :thup:


----------



## richart (Sep 7, 2017)

Dasit said:



			Looked up dress code.

Jacket and tie needed for evening dinner :thup:
		
Click to expand...

We are having lunch, so smart casual.:thup:


----------



## Dasit (Sep 7, 2017)

richart said:



			We are having lunch, so smart casual.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Rich, good to know


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Sep 8, 2017)

I'm now playing Hankley Common on Sat as a last minute invite in a Foursomes comp down there. I'll take a few pics through the mist, rain & thunder storms & post over the weekend :thup:


----------



## Khamelion (Sep 8, 2017)

The new loud Royal and Awesome pants arrived today, should match the green Volvik Vivid balls I have nicely :thup:


----------



## Kraxx68 (Sep 8, 2017)

Khamelion said:



			The new loud Royal and Awesome pants arrived today, should match the green Volvik Vivid balls I have nicely :thup:
		
Click to expand...


----------



## MendieGK (Sep 8, 2017)

richart said:



			We are having lunch, so smart casual.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

So we don't need to get suited and booted Rich?


----------



## Fish (Sep 8, 2017)

MendieGK said:



			So we don't need to get suited and booted Rich?
		
Click to expand...

No, unless want to, smart casual but not what you've worn on the course.


----------



## MendieGK (Sep 8, 2017)

Fish said:



			No, unless want to, smart casual but not what you've worn on the course.
		
Click to expand...

 Thanks mate. Trousers and shirt then.


----------



## Fish (Sep 9, 2017)

Can I just remind those that have obtained any kind of voucher or pledged a prize/donation to please bring it with you on the day and if you are not attending please contact me ASAP so I can arrange to get it from you.

Thank you :thup:


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Sep 9, 2017)

Khamelion said:



			The new loud Royal and Awesome pants arrived today, should match the green Volvik Vivid balls I have nicely :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I have to play with you on Wednesday, could at least have the decency to pm me and warn me to bring dark glasses


----------



## Khamelion (Sep 9, 2017)

ArnoldArmChewer said:



			I have to play with you on Wednesday, could at least have the decency to pm me and warn me to bring dark glasses 

Click to expand...

Look up electric plaid hehehe


----------



## PieMan (Sep 10, 2017)

It's Sunday so cannot believe draw/tee times haven't been published yet! Those old boys in charge surely don't sleep more than 4 or 5 hours a night.........!! &#129300;&#128540;


----------



## Imurg (Sep 10, 2017)

PieMan said:



			It's Sunday so cannot believe draw/tee times haven't been published yet! Those old boys in charge surely don't sleep more than 4 or 5 hours a night.........!! &#129300;&#128540;
		
Click to expand...

I believe Monty's sharpening his claws as we speak........&#128513;


----------



## Crow (Sep 10, 2017)

PieMan said:



			It's Sunday so cannot believe draw/tee times haven't been published yet! Those old boys in charge surely don't sleep more than 4 or 5 hours a night.........!! &#129300;&#128540;
		
Click to expand...

Remember it's Richart's dog that does the draw, dogs have far better things to do than some silly golf draw, like chasing cats, sniffing lampposts, or rolling in something you'd rather they didn't.


----------



## richart (Sep 10, 2017)

Crow said:



			Remember it's Richart's dog that does the draw, dogs have far better things to do than some silly golf draw, like chasing cats, sniffing lampposts, or rolling in something you'd rather they didn't.
		
Click to expand...

:angry: Monty is a *CAT*

Draw will be up today. Don't panic !


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 10, 2017)

PieMan said:



			It's Sunday so cannot believe draw/tee times haven't been published yet! Those old boys in charge surely don't sleep more than 4 or 5 hours a night.........!! &#129300;&#128540;
		
Click to expand...

Rich has to perm his hair and Robin goes for a shine these can take hours.


----------



## richart (Sep 10, 2017)

pokerjoke said:



			Rich has to perm his hair and Robin goes for a shine these can take hours.

Click to expand...

I take it you and Paul don't mind a long walk to your tee.


----------



## chrisd (Sep 10, 2017)

pokerjoke said:



			Rich has to perm his hair and Robin goes for a shine these can take hours.

Click to expand...

How can you possibly talk about the two finest humans on this earth in that manner??

(Off the 1st will do me Monty)


----------



## richart (Sep 10, 2017)

chrisd said:



			How can you possibly talk about the two finest humans on this earth in that manner??

(Off the 1st will do me Monty)
		
Click to expand...

That went well then Chris.


----------



## Fish (Sep 10, 2017)

The draw has been made HERE , all hail Monty :thup:


----------



## PieMan (Sep 10, 2017)

Bit disappointed in the lack of information in Rich's latest post about the day.....


----------



## richart (Sep 10, 2017)

PieMan said:



			Bit disappointed in the lack of information in Rich's latest post about the day..... 

Click to expand...

 Just brief details today, but a seminar will be held on the morning, followed by a written test.


----------



## Fish (Sep 10, 2017)

PieMan said:



			Bit disappointed in the lack of information in Rich's latest post about the day..... 

Click to expand...




richart said:



			Just brief details today, but a seminar will be held on the morning, followed by a written test.

Click to expand...

Don't forget my PowerPoint presentation &#128540;


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 10, 2017)

chrisd said:



			How can you possibly talk about the two finest humans on this earth in that manner??

(Off the 1st will do me Monty)
		
Click to expand...

The Rich and Monty very happy with draw and playing partners, will certainly be on my best behaviour playing with a lady.
Looking forward to meeting Teegirl and Hooker, unfortunately played with Dave before.

Very happy to be sign man again and to help out as usual.


----------



## richart (Sep 10, 2017)

pokerjoke said:



			The Rich and Monty very happy with draw and playing partners, will certainly be on my best behaviour playing with a lady.
Looking forward to meeting Teegirl and Hooker, unfortunately played with Dave before.

Very happy to be sign man again and to help out as usual.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Tony. Your help on the day is always appreciated.

You have the dream team. A lady and a hooker.


----------



## Fish (Sep 10, 2017)

richart said:



			Cheers Tony. Your help on the day is always appreciated.

You have the dream team. A lady and a hooker.

Click to expand...

His main job is getting me up and there on time this year, which shouldn't be too hard as we're sharing &#128540;


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Sep 11, 2017)

Having played 36 holes at Hankley Common on Saturday in a Mixed Foursomes competition I feel as though I've covered most of the course. One thing is for sure we're in for a real treat on Wednesday. What a top class venue, great clubhouse, fantastic food & a truly stunning golf course. I've posted a few pics from Sat just to whet the appetite. Can't wait...! :clap:


----------



## richart (Sep 11, 2017)

Radbourne2010 said:



			Having played 36 holes at Hankley Common on Saturday in a Mixed Foursomes competition I feel as though I've covered most of the course. One thing is for sure we're in for a real treat on Wednesday. What a top class venue, great clubhouse, fantastic food & a truly stunning golf course. I've posted a few pics from Sat just to whet the appetite. Can't wait...! :clap:
	View attachment 23589
View attachment 23590
View attachment 23591
View attachment 23592
View attachment 23593
View attachment 23594
View attachment 23595
View attachment 23596
View attachment 23597
View attachment 23598
View attachment 23599

Click to expand...

 Its ok I suppose.


----------



## 2blue (Sep 11, 2017)

Radbourne2010 said:



			Having played 36 holes at Hankley Common on Saturday in a Mixed Foursomes competition I feel as though I've covered most of the course. One thing is for sure we're in for a real treat on Wednesday. What a top class venue, great clubhouse, fantastic food & a truly stunning golf course. I've posted a few pics from Sat just to whet the appetite. Can't wait...! :clap:
	View attachment 23589
View attachment 23590
View attachment 23591
View attachment 23592
View attachment 23593
View attachment 23594
View attachment 23595
View attachment 23596
View attachment 23597
View attachment 23598
View attachment 23599

Click to expand...

WOW...  still Summer down Sarf!!.... cant wait


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 11, 2017)

Fish said:



			His main job is getting me up and there on time this year, which shouldn't be too hard as we're sharing &#128540;
		
Click to expand...

No problem I've got us an alnight drinking game and a Chauffer for the drive to Hankley


----------



## chrisd (Sep 11, 2017)

Radbourne2010 said:



			Having played 36 holes at Hankley Common on Saturday in a Mixed Foursomes competition I feel as though I've covered most of the course. One thing is for sure we're in for a real treat on Wednesday. What a top class venue, great clubhouse, fantastic food & a truly stunning golf course. I've posted a few pics from Sat just to whet the appetite. Can't wait...! :clap:
	View attachment 23589
View attachment 23590
View attachment 23591
View attachment 23592
View attachment 23593
View attachment 23594
View attachment 23595
View attachment 23596
View attachment 23597
View attachment 23598
View attachment 23599

Click to expand...

So you'll show me round, clubs to play etc etc?


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Sep 12, 2017)

You wearing that skirt again tomorrow? &#128131;&#127948;&#65039;*&#9792;&#65039;



chrisd said:



			So you'll show me round, clubs to play etc etc?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 12, 2017)

Hope everybody has a good day tomorrow and that a lot of money is raised for H4H.
Love to have played but getting Wednesdays off work is impossible.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 12, 2017)

Have a great day everyone, Hankley is top notch and a proper test of golf. It was in superb condition when I was last there in July.

And I want to see lots of bids on the Broadstone 4ball voucher!!


----------



## mashleyR7 (Sep 12, 2017)

Is there a curry happening tonight. Last minute I'm staying in Farnham.


----------



## Fish (Sep 12, 2017)

mashleyR7 said:



			Is there a curry happening tonight. Last minute I'm staying in Farnham.
		
Click to expand...

Details in the opening post in the link below, I'll be in the Trafalgar for a recce in the afternoon, if I get out of there I'll be back around 7pm then head to curry house around 8pm if everyone arrives in good time, hopefully :thup:

http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/sh...r-Heroes-2017-Curry-Night-and&highlight=curry


----------



## mashleyR7 (Sep 12, 2017)

Thanks I'm driving from Sheffield about 4 so might make 8pm.


----------



## philly169 (Sep 12, 2017)

Just checked out the Travelodge and it looks like parking is available in the Morrisons car park next door. Just need to leave reg with reception.. think il take my clubs to my room...


----------



## mashleyR7 (Sep 12, 2017)

philly169 said:



			Just checked out the Travelodge and it looks like parking is available in the Morrisons car park next door. Just need to leave reg with reception.. think il take my clubs to my room...
		
Click to expand...

I'm either lucky or stupid or both, but I've travelled the length of the UK for work and pleasure over the last 10 years and kept my clubs in the boot almost 99% of the time and never had any issues.


----------



## Matty6 (Sep 12, 2017)

Have a cracking day everyone. Gutted to be missing this year  &#128553;


----------



## Fish (Sep 12, 2017)

philly169 said:



			Just checked out the Travelodge and it looks like parking is available in the Morrisons car park next door. Just need to leave reg with reception.. think il take my clubs to my room...
		
Click to expand...

I'm here and parked in Morrisons which is a massive underground car park fully camered and next to the old bill shop, so it's no issue imo. 

I'm in the Trafalgar now testing the beer &#127866;


----------



## philly169 (Sep 12, 2017)

Fish said:



			I'm here and parked in Morrisons which is a massive underground car park fully camered and next to the old bill shop, so it's no issue imo. 

I'm in the Trafalgar now testing the beer &#127866;
		
Click to expand...

I can see traffic is building up around the M25! looking at just over 2 hour drive according to Google maps. Leaving the office at 4.30pm.. I'm so excited!


----------



## chrisd (Sep 12, 2017)

Radbourne2010 said:



			You wearing that skirt again tomorrow? &#128131;&#127948;&#65039;*&#9792;&#65039;
		
Click to expand...

If necessary &#128104;*&#127981;


----------



## Fish (Sep 12, 2017)

Anyone in the area get your backsides down to the Trafalgar, top boozer and best bird (Dawn) I've come across for many a year &#128077;&#127866;&#128031;


----------



## shortgame (Sep 12, 2017)

Radbourne2010 said:



			Having played 36 holes at Hankley Common on Saturday in a Mixed Foursomes competition I feel as though I've covered most of the course. One thing is for sure we're in for a real treat on Wednesday. What a top class venue, great clubhouse, fantastic food & a truly stunning golf course. I've posted a few pics from Sat just to whet the appetite. Can't wait...! :clap:
	View attachment 23589
View attachment 23590
View attachment 23591
View attachment 23592
View attachment 23593
View attachment 23594
View attachment 23595
View attachment 23596
View attachment 23597
View attachment 23598
View attachment 23599

Click to expand...

Looks beautiful &#128525;
Have a great day everyone &#128077;


----------



## Fish (Sep 12, 2017)

I'm Spartacus &#127866;&#127866;&#127866;&#127948;&#65039;


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 12, 2017)

Hope all goes well for Richart and Robin, and all of you tomorrow.

Enjoy your golf, raise lots of money and raise a glass to our Rick, as a celebration.:thup:


----------



## Badger (Sep 12, 2017)

insert joke here re getting up at the crack of dawn


----------



## GG26 (Sep 13, 2017)

When I went to bed the met office said chance of rain <5%.  Now 70%!  Going to to be bit bit windy too.

See you all in an hour or so.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 13, 2017)

Have a great day today everyone and raise loads of cash for H4H!

ne:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 13, 2017)

Have a good day everyone, gutted I am not playing today.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 13, 2017)

Have a great day all - good to be able to meet up with some forummers in the Trafalgar last night and to be able to dispel the idea that I'm a wizened miserable 70yr old with long straggly grey hair (


----------



## Slime (Sep 13, 2017)

Everybody, play well and laugh loudly.
It's a magnificent course and the weather looks good, although a bit windy.
I'll wave as I walk my dog on Hankley Common.
With a bit of luck I'll be able to come along next year.


----------



## louise_a (Sep 13, 2017)

Have a great day everyone


----------



## Jates12 (Sep 13, 2017)

Go well everyone! Enjoy the course and the cause!

Hopefully some good stories come back with you!


----------



## JamesR (Sep 13, 2017)

Can I be first to congratulate Stu and Dave, and give the battle cry "STICK "!


----------



## Bigfoot (Sep 13, 2017)

Another great HFH day. Many thanks Richard and Fish plus everyone's for making it another memorable one.

Special thanks to Stacy, Neil and Robin for being such good company today.

Thanks also to the traffic for being kind on the way home.


----------



## sawtooth (Sep 13, 2017)

Scores from today on links below, it was bloody difficult btw with stong winds at times, undulating greens and heinous pin positions - the greenkeeper is a sadist. 

Congratulations to all the winners and thanks to my playing partners Elliott, JamesR and BIM for making it a very enjoyable round. 3 very good golfers and a hacker in our group

HK was a terrific choice and hope that we can go back there again some time soon, the course, food, hospitality, and location (for me) , was absolutely spot on.

Well done to Rich, Fish, helpers , Auctioneer and GM Staff!

Nett Scores (see notes on page for all winner info)
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BxOd88riQYyhRDRHaVc3YXA0RWc/view?usp=sharing

Gross Scores
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BxOd88riQYyhTUw4bm5fdDRJSWM/view?usp=sharing

Best Scores Analysis
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BxOd88riQYyhOERNS1NscXU1cnc/view?usp=sharing

Loved the speech from the battleback guy at the end (Stacy?) :thup:


----------



## Midnight (Sep 14, 2017)

What can I say , thanks to Rich , Robin and all the helpers for making the day run smooth.

Thank you to Mike Harris, PhilTheFragger  and Philly169 for being great company and making the round so enjoyable. Philly169 I am really looking forward to hearing how you get on with the driver fitting and seeing if they can find any more distance.
Mike,Phil and Phil deserve a medal for putting up with my golf today. ( I think I may of won the title for most blobs, I managed 10 )

Hankley Common was in amazing condition, the course well and truly destroyed me, At times I found it to hard for my golf but I loved every minute of it . I have never been in so much heather in my life. 

The food was fantastic and all the staff were great.

Great to chat to the battleback people and the speech was amazing, very moving and hammered home what this day is about.

Great to catch up with everyone , looking forward to the next one.

I am now off to bed as just finished work and I am knackered.


----------



## Imurg (Sep 14, 2017)

Lost!
Golf swing/game
Somewhere in the Hampshire/Surrey area
Went missing Tuesday morning and not seen since
Doesn't answer to any usual names
If found, don't call me - don't want it back
Just shoot it and put it out of its misery

Great couple of days that coincided with, possibly, my worst 2 rounds in years.
No part of my game was even firing on 1 cylinder

Thanks to Richard, Dave and Mark for Tuesday. Good to catch up with the Gruesome twosome Dave and Stuff as well as Jan - good to see you mixing it with those 2!
Wednesday - thanks to Adam, Matt and John - we had a laugh but it became a slog after a dozen or so holes. When you're not playing well, Hanley takes no prisoners and smacks you down hard. My tally included a birdie for 4 points and I didn't lose a ball.
Only a couple of genuine disasters, most blobs were missing putts for the nett bogey.
Very frustrating when the game you love turns it's back on you like that.

A big well done to Rich, Robin, Vicky and the rest - another brilliant H4H day

And there's always next year


----------



## Crow (Sep 14, 2017)

A great day that had everything.

Superb course, the feeling of space and the the views were on a different level to probably all of the other Surrey Courses I've played, I imagine this was what they all looked like when set out and before the trees grew.

Seamless organisation from Richart, Robin and the team, at least it seemed it those of us who were playing  but I'm sure you were working your socks off the whole day, thanks guys!

Great fun round of golf with Tom, Darren and Pete, we all hit good shots and we all hit some proper stinkers!
If I'd been able to chip I might have had a decent score, even missed the ball on one shot when  trying to chip out the heather.....

Great speech from Scott of Battleback, makes you realise the full impact of what our forces go through.

And most important of all, another sizeable chunk of money was raised for H4H!


----------



## Crow (Sep 14, 2017)

Aaagh!

Just realised I forgot to buy Imurg & Fragger a pint as promised for collecting and bringing my ebay purchase of vintage clubs. Sorry chaps, the next time we meet I'll get you the drinks, and if I forget then grab hold of me and march me to the bar.

Really pleased with my "new" set of Ben Sayers irons, the first shot I hit was a wedge and bladed it no more than 5 feet high, air mailing the green for an opening blob.  After that though I got on pretty well with them and even closed my round with the same guilty wedge on the nearest pin hole by sticking it to 18 inches to win it, and we were the last group to play the hole, apologies to Brian who'd just put his name on the sheet in the group ahead and was stood on the next tee wen I hit my shot.  

The woods were a basic budget laminated set and the driver was not particularly easy to hit from the tee, but I did get to see the nice heather as a result.


----------



## chrisd (Sep 14, 2017)

A fabulous day at a wonderful course

I'm in awe at the organisation that Richard, Robin, Vicky etc etc put into making the day what it is and the Battleback speech was definitely a " lump in the throat" moment. Hankley Common was fabulous and I really want to return to try and play it properly. The food matched the course too. 

I had the privilege of watching Radbourne (Mark) put together a quite superb 39 points and he, Twire (Sean) and my bruv Twinman (Steve) were great company. Sadly, both H4H, and the day before, when I had an important team comp,  coincided with the vertigo that I've endured for about 6 or 7 weeks, being worse than ever and I only managed a few holes before it kicked in. After 9 holes I decided just to hit the driver off the tee and pick up on most holes but i was really conscious of not wanting to adversly affect my playing partners and, if I did, my sincere apologies !

Anyhow, it was a brilliant day and a chance to say hi to loads of people who've put up with me in the past and a big "well done" to Radbourne for lifting the trophy


----------



## dufferman (Sep 14, 2017)

Imurg said:



			Only a couple of genuine disasters, most blobs were missing putts for the nett bogey.
		
Click to expand...

Pull the other one. Most putts were missed for the triple bogey.


----------



## g11pro (Sep 14, 2017)

To all who played in or contributed yesterday. I would personally like to thank you all, it was my first time at the event and it was amazing.

Special mention to my playing partners LiverpoolPhil, Kraxx68 and Mark Head.

I look forward to seeing you all again soon.

Regards
Ged


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 14, 2017)

What a fantastic day amongst kind generous thoughtful people for me it really was my best yet.

When you get there at 7.15 and the first person you see gives you something worth a fair bit of money and wants nothing for it, it really makes you appreciate this forum and the good guys within.

After a very poor nights sleep and looking after my room mate with teas it was off to Hankley, as soon as I arrived and looked around it looked a really nice place.
If you are on FB and want to friend me to see the 50 odd photos I took feel free.

Straight away others arrived and everyone was very helpful to the organisers in anyway they could.

Vicky ,Rich,Laura,Robin, you do a fantastic job and every year it seems to run more smoothly than the last keep up your fantastic work.

The legend Mark the auctioneer once again worked the room bleeding every pound extra he could for the charity, to everyone who payed to play and gave money in any way shape or form you deserve a pat on the back, it staggers me sometimes the amount people pay for things.

To Mike for getting such a great venue and his guys that were in the auction helping raise extra cash, top 20 course next year Mike?.

Thankyou to my playing partners Teegirl,2Blue and Hooker great company in what was a very up and down round.

Great to meet up with the guys for a pint and a curry the night before it was great to catch up, also great to catch up with guys at Hankley and even meeting some new ones.

Felt for Chrisd who was gutted he couldn't play hopefully mate things will get better and your back firing on all cylinders soon.

The battleback guys were amazing and the speech given just makes you realise how much they put themselves through to try and change the way we live and make the world a safer place.

Thx all see you next year.

That was close nearly submitted before I congratulated all the winners on the day especially Mark[Radbourne] for a truly remarkable round of golf, great shooting mate and so pleased for you.

Stu and Dave for getting the reward for your support every year very well deserved.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 14, 2017)

Delighted seeing two of 'my lads' doing so well yesterday - well done Mark and James - Mark especially - clearly your knock round Farnham on Tuesday got you both well into the swing of West Surrey golf.  I can claim no other part in your success 

And Tony's halfway down (or up) the order of merit - not so bad on a difficult day.  

Glad that everyone enjoyed their day no matter their scores.  Maybe one day I'll drag myself the few miles along the road to HC myself and have a go (it's not as if I don't know any members as I do)

And hopefully next year I'll be able to join the day - wherever it may be held.


----------



## chrisd (Sep 14, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Delighted seeing two of 'my lads' doing so well yesterday - well done Mark and James - Mark especially - clearly your knock round Farnham on Tuesday got you both well into the swing of West Surrey golf.  I can claim no other part in your success 

And Tony's halfway down (or up) the order of merit - not so bad on a difficult day.  

Glad that everyone enjoyed their day no matter their scores.  Maybe one day I'll drag myself the few miles along the road to HC myself and have a go (it's not as if I don't know any members as I do)

And hopefully next year I'll be able to join the day - wherever it may be held.
		
Click to expand...

We're thinking it should be in Europe &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Fish (Sep 14, 2017)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			And hopefully next year I'll be able to join the day - wherever it may be held.
		
Click to expand...

We definitely need, or should I say 'would like' more forumites to get involved :thup:

Obviously it's nice to have guests and friends join us to make up the numbers and have them share our annual experience and charity day, and some of them really do throw themselves into the foray and are more than welcome.  

But, for the amount of forumites active on here and whom live well within driving distances of these events, which are home to some great heathland courses, I'd like to see a few more faces that post regular on here at our annual H4H Day.

Dates are always announced well in advance so it's only 1 or 2 at most holiday days to take to get involved and play at a top course at a reduced rate with a great meal, lots of prizes, banter and doing what we all enjoy, sharing a golf course with like minded people and building on or forming new relationships.

So, I'm hoping to see lots of new faces next year on top of our regular attendees and lets see some of those returning back that have slipped away


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 14, 2017)

Fish said:



			We definitely need, or should I say 'would like' more forumites to get involved :thup:

Obviously it's nice to have guests and friends join us to make up the numbers and have them share our annual experience and charity day, and some of them really do throw themselves into the foray and are more than welcome.  

But, for the amount of forumites active on here and whom live well within driving distances of these events, which are home to some great heathland courses, I'd like to see a few more faces that post regular on here at our annual H4H Day.

Dates are always announced well in advance so it's only 1 or 2 at most holiday days to take to get involved and play at a top course at a reduced rate with a great meal, lots of prizes, banter and doing what we all enjoy, sharing a golf course with like minded people and building on or forming new relationships.

So, I'm hoping to see lots of new faces next year on top of our regular attendees and lets see some of those returning back that have slipped away 

Click to expand...

Will 100% be there next year.

Please don't make it a Wednesday tho as its kills the annual leave


----------



## richart (Sep 14, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Will 100% be there next year.

Please don't make it a Wednesday tho as its kills the annual leave  

Click to expand...

 It will not be a Wednesday, and the day was just not the same without you Glyn.















It was a lot better.


----------



## MendieGK (Sep 14, 2017)

richart said:



			It will not be a Wednesday, and the day was just not the same without you Glyn.















It was a lot better.

Click to expand...

i didnt notice the end part of this post! and i went to enter 'it was better'


----------



## Matty6 (Sep 14, 2017)

richart said:



			It will not be a Wednesday
		
Click to expand...

Would be great if it was a Monday next year! &#128513; &#128522;


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 14, 2017)

richart said:



			It will not be a Wednesday, and the day was just not the same without you Glyn.















It was a lot better.

Click to expand...

:ears:


----------



## richart (Sep 14, 2017)

sawtooth said:



			Scores from today on links below, it was bloody difficult btw with stong winds at times, undulating greens and heinous pin positions - the greenkeeper is a sadist. 

Congratulations to all the winners and thanks to my playing partners Elliott, JamesR and BIM for making it a very enjoyable round. 3 very good golfers and a hacker in our group

HK was a terrific choice and hope that we can go back there again some time soon, the course, food, hospitality, and location (for me) , was absolutely spot on.

Well done to Rich, Fish, helpers , Auctioneer and GM Staff!

Nett Scores (see notes on page for all winner info)
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BxOd88riQYyhRDRHaVc3YXA0RWc/view?usp=sharing

Gross Scores
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BxOd88riQYyhTUw4bm5fdDRJSWM/view?usp=sharing

Best Scores Analysis
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BxOd88riQYyhOERNS1NscXU1cnc/view?usp=sharing

Loved the speech from the battleback guy at the end (Stacy?) :thup:
		
Click to expand...

THanks for posting so quickly Sean. You must have been up late.

Just to mention that Kraxx68 and Khamelion shared the Rick Garg Memorial Trophy. Very well deserved for their great support over many years. Rick would have approved of my decision.:thup:


----------



## chrisd (Sep 14, 2017)

richart said:



			Just to mention that Kraxx68 and Khamelion shared the Rick Garg Memorial Trophy. Very well deserved for their great support over many years. Rick would have approved of my decision.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

He certainly would have


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 14, 2017)

Thoroughly enjoyed the day, catching up with great friends and making new ones...what a fantastic venue - well done to the crew for sorting everything out.

Although the golf from me was appallingly bad - for someone who plays with a slight fade, and usually aims for the left side of the fairways, hitting pull hooks all day was painful. 

As for my only good shot of the day - cheers Nick!!



Crow said:



			After that though I got on pretty well with them and even closed my round with the same guilty wedge on the nearest pin hole by sticking it to 18 inches to win it, and we were the last group to play the hole, apologies to Brian who'd just put his name on the sheet in the group ahead and was stood on the next tee wen I hit my shot.  
.
		
Click to expand...

The curry night the evening before; I still can't remember paying the taxi driver at the end of the evening...:cheers: can't remember the last time I sank that much Stella.


----------



## DRW (Sep 14, 2017)

Well, thank you to everyone who organise this event and I feel really lucky to have been allowed to attend and take part in it. The RickG oak plaque is something very special.

I was slightly late, but Peter later in the day said that he was made really welcome by everyone he meet and the ever so kind Chrisd took the time to talk with him, which he said thanks btw.:thup: Will try to get Peter to join the forum. 

The course was brilliant, just so much space around it, its definitely on the revisit list but would need to change my game from a fade to a draw, as so many holes required a right to left shot. The meal afterwards,  venison and pavlova thingey were very special.:clap:

The talk by the battleback guy and also listening to Fish on our table talking about some of his experiences, certainly makes you think and was very moving to hear.

Would like to give a big thanks to my playing partners Nick(Crow), TomC and Peter for their company, it was a very enjoyable/fun round and hope to have the pleasure again in the future. I had a couple of birdies and watching Peter having his heathergate moments were priceless, which he trumped by winning the after dinner game with him taking the title of King Queenie.

The highlight of the day for me was when, up steps Big Boy Nicky lad on our last hole(nearest to the pin) and snonks one to about 18inchs. He was the man for that moment, well done  Nicky lad, great to watch, made my day.:cheers:

Finally thanks to Richart, GM team, Fish and everyone who makes this happen and I hope that I will never be allowed to come again, as I cant afford them. 

Thank you again.


----------



## Kraxx68 (Sep 14, 2017)

Thanks Richard, and to all the committee, and everyone there yesterday.  Sorry we did not make a speech, we were both so to speak 'Speechless' humbled and rather took back that we were given this honour, I can advise that both of us had a tear or 2, but managed to hold it in for the photo shoot.  To be mentioned in the same sentence as Rick Gard is an honour and a privilege in its self, such a true gent and still very sorely missed, but keeping his name alive through this award is very befitting.  Everyone deserves to be recognised for their contribution to these meets, but to be singled out, we will never forget that moment, this means more to us that we can even think of putting into (more) words, hearing Scott's speech about how he lost his leg puts everything into perspective though... 

Dave & I have never thought of ourselves when we come down from up north, we average 700+ miles every year, spend a lot of money, but have never had any thought of ourselves, only that we can in our way give back something to those who serve in our armed forces and who deserve to be given the best opportunity and support via H4H through events like these.  We are both lucky to be a part of this amazing family from Golf Monthly, and we have met some amazing people and made many friends along the way and been invited to play some of the best courses around that we would both never have the opportunity to otherwise.

Thank you very much, here's to the next 5 years and more...
For those who don't speak Geordie (Liverpool Phil)  in translation, 'Stick'  :thup::cheers:  Thanks for the invite this year to West Surrey Phil, golf and pie were good! and to Richard (2BlueMunich) for the great day at Cuddington. :thup: much appreciated.

Khamelion & Kraxx68 saying thank you... see yas next year!!


----------



## Kraxx68 (Sep 14, 2017)

g11pro said:



			To all who played in or contributed yesterday. I would personally like to thank you all, it was my first time at the event and it was amazing.

Special mention to my playing partners LiverpoolPhil, Kraxx68 and Mark Head.

I look forward to seeing you all again soon.

Regards
Ged
		
Click to expand...

Yes, thanks Ged, great fourball, thanks for the advice, much needed, C U next year


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 14, 2017)

Kraxx68 said:



			Thanks Richard, and to all the committee, and everyone there yesterday.  Sorry we did not make a speech, we were both so to speak 'Speechless' humbled and rather took back that we were given this honour, I can advise that both of us had a tear or 2, but managed to hold it in for the photo shoot.  To be mentioned in the same sentence as Rick Gard is an honour and a privilege in its self, such a true gent and still very sorely missed, but keeping his name alive through this award is very befitting.  Everyone deserves to be recognised for their contribution to these meets, but to be singled out, we will never forget that moment, this means more to us that we can even think of putting into (more) words, hearing Scott's speech about how he lost his leg puts everything into perspective though... 

Dave & I have never thought of ourselves when we come down from up north, we average 700+ miles every year, spend a lot of money, but have never had any thought of ourselves, only that we can in our way give back something to those who serve in our armed forces and who deserve to be given the best opportunity and support via H4H through events like these.  We are both lucky to be a part of this amazing family from Golf Monthly, and we have met some amazing people and made many friends along the way and been invited to play some of the best courses around that we would both never have the opportunity to otherwise.

Thank you very much, here's to the next 5 years and more...
For those who don't speak Geordie (Liverpool Phil)  in translation, 'Stick'  :thup::cheers:  Thanks for the invite this year to West Surrey Phil, golf and pie were good! and to Richard (2BlueMunich) for the great day at Cuddington. :thup: much appreciated.

Khamelion & Kraxx68 saying thank you... see yas next year!!
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant post and the award greatly deserved.

Loads have already echoed what I want to say. Fantastic venue and wonderful hospitality by everyone at Hanckley Common. Great to see old and new faces and the course, in my opinion was the best we've had on a H4H day. The food was absolutely top drawer and all three courses were delicious. Thanks to everyone involved in organising the day, especially the lovely ladies who do so much on the day and help lighten the wallet with a smile. As always happens every year I'd love to have had the chance to buy Rich and Robin a drink to thank them and have a chat but they are just so damn busy all day making sure everything runs smoothly. And boy, does it!!

Thanks to my playing partners Bogie Boy and GG26 and Jake O'Reilly from GM for their great company. We all hit some great shots, all found heather and the perils it presented and all hit a few we'd rather forget. I played like a clown but had a wonderful time doing so and if you can't enjoy golf good or bad in that setting then give it up. 

It would be nice if could find a way to break that magical Â£100K barrier before next year's event but if not we'll smash it next year. Thanks to everybody, from those that put this on (and I have to thank MikeH and the GM team for their support as always) to everyone that played. It's always the highlight of my own golfing year and I can't wait for the details to ping up in here saying where the next chapter will be in 2018. Thanks one and all


----------



## Leftie (Sep 14, 2017)

Gutted that circumstances meant that I to pull out. Played there a couple of years ago in their Senior's Open and found the course stunning, so was really looking forward to a return visit with a "proper" reason to be there.

As they say .... There's always next year .................

Many congrats BTW to Richard, Robin, Vicky and all others involved in the organisation of the event, those who twisted arms to get prizes, those who freely donated prizes and hostings, etc, etc.  Awesome work.

Oh.  And to those who turned up there as well to play and opened up their wallets for the auction.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 15, 2017)

Hobbit said:



			Thoroughly enjoyed the day, catching up with great friends and making new ones...what a fantastic venue - well done to the crew for sorting everything out.

Although the golf from me was appallingly bad - for someone who plays with a slight fade, and usually aims for the left side of the fairways, hitting pull hooks all day was painful. 

As for my only good shot of the day - cheers Nick!!



The curry night the evening before; I still can't remember paying the taxi driver at the end of the evening...:cheers: c*an't remember the last time I sank that much Stella.*

Click to expand...

...so you never spotted that I spiked the pint I bought you with a wee voddie


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 15, 2017)

It was ok i suppose 

My week started on the Monday playing with Kraxx and Khamelion at West Surrey , as per normal playing with the traveling duo it was all fun and banter throughout with some great golf mixed in between with Stu winning the guest prize and Dave having an encounter with a Stick !

Then onto Hankley , I have been lucky to have played it before and it is one of the best Heathland courses about- the amount of heather was obscene. Played with Mark the Auctioneer who was superb company - lots of sloppy moments and he played some great golf shots with some memorable pars on tough holes , played with Stu again who started off with a 5 yard tee shot but a great 20 points for the back nine including a monster 60ft putt for birdie !. Our final PP was Ged the Pro - excellent company who offered some great insights and was a pleasure to play with , took a lot of time out to offer tips to all which worked with Mark very well, his demeanour as a coach is brilliant and I would highly recommend any of the guys in the NW to seek him out if you need lessons , also provided a good number of humorous moment both on and off the course. I'm glad to see he has joined the forum and will certainly look forward to his input in Regards coaching tips etc.

Lots of thanks to all the helpers especially the ladies , it's always a pleasure.

It's always a great day meeting old friends from the forum that I have got to meet over the years and it's good to meet new guys - as Fish says all those guys that haven't gone to a meet you really are missing out - regardless of what is typed on here when we all meet up at a golf club it's all smiles and laughs and this forum is a superb platform for that 

big thanks to the BB guys for coming - great to meet you all and hopefully will see you again soon , it's always a pleasure getting three of you to play on the day

Finally to Fish and Rich - played many games with both you and the work you do not just for this day but for the forum as whole is first class - rick would be proud of both of you. See you both on the course soon

Sorry one last bit - our two travellers - fully deserved award , shame that we only get to play golf the once a year but it's always a time I look forward to and I'm already looking for somewhere for us to play next year


----------



## Troymcclure (Sep 15, 2017)

What a day! Great company (Imurg, TheDiablo and duffereman). Some good golf from all of us and a lot of bad :-(

Course superb, ditto the food, shed a manly tear at Scottâ€™s speech and hoped no-one noticed.

Many thanks Rich and Robin and everyone that helped organise. See you next year.


----------



## Khamelion (Sep 15, 2017)

Kraxx68 said:



			Thanks Richard, and to all the committee, and everyone there yesterday.  Sorry we did not make a speech, we were both so to speak 'Speechless' humbled and rather took back that we were given this honour, I can advise that both of us had a tear or 2, but managed to hold it in for the photo shoot.  To be mentioned in the same sentence as Rick Gard is an honour and a privilege in its self, such a true gent and still very sorely missed, but keeping his name alive through this award is very befitting.  Everyone deserves to be recognised for their contribution to these meets, but to be singled out, we will never forget that moment, this means more to us that we can even think of putting into (more) words, hearing Scott's speech about how he lost his leg puts everything into perspective though... 

Dave & I have never thought of ourselves when we come down from up north, we average 700+ miles every year, spend a lot of money, but have never had any thought of ourselves, only that we can in our way give back something to those who serve in our armed forces and who deserve to be given the best opportunity and support via H4H through events like these.  We are both lucky to be a part of this amazing family from Golf Monthly, and we have met some amazing people and made many friends along the way and been invited to play some of the best courses around that we would both never have the opportunity to otherwise.

Thank you very much, here's to the next 5 years and more...
For those who don't speak Geordie (Liverpool Phil)  in translation, 'Stick'  :thup::cheers:  Thanks for the invite this year to West Surrey Phil, golf and pie were good! and to Richard (2BlueMunich) for the great day at Cuddington. :thup: much appreciated.

Khamelion & Kraxx68 saying thank you... see yas next year!!
		
Click to expand...

Seeing as my forum wife has so eloquently spoken for the two of us, thank you dear, I've just got the one thing to say..


Stick


Well if you thought that was it, you can hadawaynshite, stick. It's been another fantastic 5 days of golf, home course on the Sunday, then West Surrey with a guest invite to the Mariners Society from Phil, which was a great day, weather played nice for the most part and even though I spent a lot of the time in the trees, stick, the course was well presented with some interesting holes and of course the usual mickey taking and banter. The meal afterwards, best steak and ale pie I've eaten, thank you again to the mariners and Phil for the invite.

Tuesday, saw myself and Stu at Cuddington as guests of Richard (Blue in Munich), a course which he is rightly very proud of and which he likes showing first time guests the view, especially the Wembley arch which is visible from the front of the club house, even though it is some 16miles away, which Richard also remarked was about as close as Rafa would get Newcastle to it, oh how I laughed. Two par 5's to open was a test and the course was presented beautifully, even though the greens were a little sandy as they had recently been top dressed and fertilized they were still very true. Of all the courses I'd played through the H4H days Cuddington had gone top of the list, that was until I played Hankley, sorry Richard, it is close mind you. Thankyou for the invite, I looked forward to playing the course again at some point as it is a cracking course.

Wednesday, From arrival LiverpoolPhil introduced me to Scott, we sat down and he asked my name again and explained that his memory wasn't that good, he asked my name again a little later and asked if he could call me Geordie as my accent helped him remember. That was not a problem, he went on to tell me why he was a little forgetful, showed me his leg and arm and then how he got the injuries, I was for the first time that day speechless, I told him that I had no words, that I just couldn't comprehend or imagine what he had been through, so I just simply shook his hand, it was all that I had to offer. Having a wander out towards the 18th green, Hankley looked like it was going to be special and it didn't disappoint, a real test of concentration and accuracy required as the heather was brutal and to put any score on the card you had to stay on the short stuff, as I found out. My front 9 consisted of 7 blobs and two scoring holes 5 and 6, giving me the massive score of 3 points, the back nine was somewhat better, I actually started to play golf and returned with 18 points, parring the 17th and 18th. Having to put up with me for 18 holes was Steve (ArnoldArmChewer), Scott (BattleBack) and Bill Elliot (GM Magazine) thank you guys for putting up with my hacking for the front 9 and thank you Bill for the very sound advice, which did go to helping me on the back 9. Just before the auction Scott said a few words about how much the H4H days mean to him and other wounded service men and women, he described very vividly the circumstances and events that led him to being wounded, he described the aftercare that is made possible by the fund raising through H4H days, from the very first shoe boxes of items that school children would send to how it is now possible for wounded soldiers to take part in many different events, it was very emotional but he held it together well. Then came the auction with Mark, who was brilliant as usual, who was that bought the first item? Hobbit is that you hand going up, that'll be another fiver thank you, gotcha and with the auction complete and the money from all those who attended, the preliminary figure was a fantastic 13k which takes the running total for all the H4H days to 96k. Congratulations to all the winners, who put together some great rounds of golf in very testing conditions. Thank to all who assisted in getting the day organised, Rich & Vicky, Robin and all the team who made the day run effortlessly.

Finally, To receive the Rick Garg Memorial Trophy is an honor, shock doesn't come close, I'm still totally taken aback, nice things like that don't happen to me, when Rich called out mine and Stu's names, I started to fill up and was thinking I ain't getting up and blubbing and looked up the room at Stu, thinking if he doesn't move soon, I just about held it together. I apologize for not saying anything, I couldn't for the second time that day I was speechless and with my accent and the few pints I'd had, all you would've heard would have been, "sasdk  jhopia  ssorufns vkpof, thank you"

So now I will write, "Thank you very much for the Rick Garg Memorial Trophy", and as Stu wrote above we both feel very honored and humbled to have received it, coming down to the H4H days is not to win anything, it's is to play some golf with the good friends we have made, raise some money for a very worthy cause have a few beers and have a damn good time.

Thankyou, gan canny

Stick


----------



## chrisd (Sep 15, 2017)

Great write up from you two guys and quite the right choice too &#128522;
,


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 15, 2017)

chrisd said:



			Great write up from you two guys and quite the right choice too &#128522;
,
		
Click to expand...

Here here


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Sep 15, 2017)

Matty6 said:



			Would be great if it was a Monday next year!
		
Click to expand...

This. Only one day off work even if the 4-5 hour journey home knackers me for Tuesday.


----------



## GG26 (Sep 15, 2017)

Well I can't think of many better ways to celebrate my birthday.  As soon as the date was announced I was going to be there and I wasn't disappointed.  The day seemed to run effortlessly, but I know that is because of the great deal of organisation beforehand.  Thanks to Robin and Richard and to all who assisted you. 

I've only played one heathland course before and I was expecting to lose several balls, but Jake from GM had a great eye for finding them in the heather.  It was only on our 17th (the 4th) that I pulled tee shot which even Jake couldn't locate.

I found the long stuff on each of the first seven holes, but was still on 14 points after them with some good recoveries.  Of course, I then failed to score after my first straight drive of the day and my attempts at hacking the ball out of deep heather by the 14th green was recorded for posterity by the GM cameraman.   All of the holes were interesting and I was pleased to have recorded a respectable score on my first round on a Top 100 course.  

Many thanks to Jake, BogeyBoy and Homer for their company and playing their part in making the day a special one.

The talk from Scott was moving and it really hit home what all of the fundraising means to these guys and I felt privileged that attending the day had helped in some small way.

Looking forward to next year...


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Sep 16, 2017)

What a week! Had a cheeky recce at Hankley Common last Saturday playing in Elizabeth Price Mixed Foursomes, which as it turns out was well worth the extra day in Surrey.

First & foremost a huge doff of the cap to Richard & Robin. I simply cannot imagine how you managed to get 90 odd golfers in one place at the right time on the same day & still managed to enjoy the day yourselves. The organisation ran like clockwork with the help of your many volunteers on the day. You even managed to get the storms out of the way the night before & get beautiful sunshine & clear skies on the day for us all to enjoy.

As for the course, it really is worth its ranking in Top 100 Courses in GM. Not only is it a true test of golf with variety of holes & challenges but it offers majestic views & vistas across Pine Forests & Heathland only mirrored at Sunningdale in my bias opinion. 

ChrisD, Twinman & Twire were great company throughout & made the day so enjoyable. Wishing ChrisD a speedy recovery from his current affliction. I know it was very frustrating for him on the day. The same can be said for my fourball at Farnham on Tuesday hosted by my partner on the day, the very amenable host SwingsitlikeHogan alongside JamesR & Pokerjoke in the losing corner  

The food was superb & we were well looked after by the staff & members of Hankley Common all day long. 

The speech by Scott from BattleBack really touched a nerve & I don't mind admitting choking back tears listening to him describe how he came about his life-changing injury with such self-deprecation & humour. It really did put in stark perspective the relative safe & secure life's we all lead in this volatile world which is due in no small measure to people such as Scott & his brave colleagues, past & present.

To have the honour of winning this amazing event & getting to have my name placed on the Vickers Go Kart Trophy ad infinitum fills me with deep sense of honour & belonging to this great community that is the GM Forum. As with many of you here I was brought on board by RickG & encouraged to take part in away days & finally H4H last year at Camberley. I would have loved to have said a few words on receipt of the wonderful Oak carved winners tablet & framed picture of Hankley Common in its full splendour but I fear the words would not have done me or the event justice as I was full of emotion at the time. A little prayer was given to our mate as I left the club on Wed & a wee dram was enjoyed later that evening after my soiree to Wembley to watch Tottenham finally pull off a victory at Wembley! :whoo:

Big congratulations to Kraxx and Khamelion for their award. Fully deserved & I know emotionally received by both of the northern Nomads :thup:

Finally, what an amazing sum of money raised for a truly inspiring cause. The Auction, as every commanded by Mark Head was amazing especially as he managed to extract Â£400 form me for a 4-ball at Centurion Club. Well played Mark! To have raised nearly Â£100,000 since its inception in 2012 is mind-blowing testament to the dedication & hard work of those involved. 

See you all on a golf course somewhere in the near future...


Peace & love, Mark :cheers:


----------



## 2blue (Sep 16, 2017)

Radbourne2010 said:



			What a week! Had a cheeky recce at Hankley Common last Saturday playing in Elizabeth Price Mixed Foursomes, which as it turns out was well worth the extra day in Surrey.

First & foremost a huge doff of the cap to Richard & Robin. I simply cannot imagine how you managed to get 90 odd golfers in one place at the right time on the same day & still managed to enjoy the day yourselves. The organisation ran like clockwork with the help of your many volunteers on the day. You even managed to get the storms out of the way the night before & get beautiful sunshine & clear skies on the day for us all to enjoy.

As for the course, it really is worth its ranking in Top 100 Courses in GM. Not only is it a true test of golf with variety of holes & challenges but it offers majestic views & vistas across Pine Forests & Heathland only mirrored at Sunningdale in my bias opinion. 

ChrisD, Twinman & Twire were great company throughout & made the day so enjoyable. Wishing ChrisD a speedy recovery from his current affliction. I know it was very frustrating for him on the day. The same can be said for my fourball at Farnham on Tuesday hosted by my partner on the day, the very amenable host SwingsitlikeHogan alongside JamesR & Pokerjoke in the losing corner  

The food was superb & we were well looked after by the staff & members of Hankley Common all day long. 

The speech by Scott from BattleBack really touched a nerve & I don't mind admitting choking back tears listening to him describe how he came about his life-changing injury with such self-deprecation & humour. It really did put in stark perspective the relative safe & secure life's we all lead in this volatile world which is due in no small measure to people such as Scott & his brave colleagues, past & present.

To have the honour of winning this amazing event & getting to have my name placed on the Vickers Go Kart Trophy ad infinitum fills me with deep sense of honour & belonging to this great community that is the GM Forum. As with many of you here I was brought on board by RickG & encouraged to take part in away days & finally H4H last year at Camberley. I would have loved to have said a few words on receipt of the wonderful Oak carved winners tablet & framed picture of Hankley Common in its full splendour but I fear the words would not have done me or the event justice as I was full of emotion at the time. A little prayer was given to our mate as I left the club on Wed & a wee dram was enjoyed later that evening after my soiree to Wembley to watch Tottenham finally pull off a victory at Wembley! :whoo:

Big congratulations to Kraxx and Khamelion for their award. Fully deserved & I know emotionally received by both of the northern Nomads :thup:

Finally, what an amazing sum of money raised for a truly inspiring cause. The Auction, as every commanded by Mark Head was amazing especially as he managed to extract Â£400 form me for a 4-ball at Centurion Club. Well played Mark! To have raised nearly Â£100,000 since its inception in 2012 is mind-blowing testament to the dedication & hard work of those involved. 

See you all on a golf course somewhere in the near future...


Peace & love, Mark :cheers
		
Click to expand...

Lovely words Mark & a fine tribute to an Event that has reached epic proportions thanks to all those that organise & add support to it as well as us attendees. 
I think everyone was moved on hearing Scott's frank account of the situation that led to his injuries & his appreciation of the help given by H4H 
will ensure that such support will be there for as long as it is needed for our frontline troop's commitment & bravery.


----------



## richart (Sep 19, 2017)

I would just like to say a big thanks from all the team for the kind words, and pleased to hear so many enjoyed the day. Cracking course, great food, and good company. What is not to like ?

Personal thanks from me to Robin, Vicky, Mike H, Laura, Guy, Sean, Phil and all the other helpers for all you hardwork and support. Also to everyone that played, donated auction items, entered into the handicap challenge, made donations, bought auction items and generally showed what a great forum this is.:thup:

The final figure raised will be over Â£13,000, still collecting last monies, and the grand running total is over Â£96,000. We will smash the Â£100,000 mark next year.:whoo: Rick would have been very proud that the event has come on so much since the first one at Luton Hoo in 2010. The team still all miss him something rotten.

My golf was very mixed on the day. 12 points on my first nine holes played, but amazingly 21 on the last nine. Two over gross was not bad for nine holes for a chomper. I think it took me 9 holes to recover from the shotgun going off in my ear as I hit my second shot to my first hole. Now that was a proper shotgun start.

Scott Blaney the Battle Back guy was a real star, and his words on the day were very emotional. Every pound raised matters, and hopefully we will see him back next year. He may even join the forum.

Thanks again everyone.

Rich


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Sep 19, 2017)

richart said:



			I would just like to say a big thanks from all the team for the kind words, and pleased to hear so many enjoyed the day. Cracking course, great food, and good company. What is not to like ?

Personal thanks from me to Robin, Vicky, Mike H, Laura, Guy, Sean, Phil and all the other helpers for all you hardwork and support. Also to everyone that played, donated auction items, entered into the handicap challenge, made donations, bought auction items and generally showed what a great forum this is.:thup:

The final figure raised will be over Â£13,000, still collecting last monies, and the grand running total is over Â£96,000. We will smash the Â£100,000 mark next year.:whoo: Rick would have been very proud that the event has come on so much since the first one at Luton Hoo in 2010. The team still all miss him something rotten.

My golf was very mixed on the day. 12 points on my first nine holes played, but amazingly 21 on the last nine. Two over gross was not bad for nine holes for a chomper. I think it took me 9 holes to recover from the shotgun going off in my ear as I hit my second shot to my first hole. Now that was a proper shotgun start.

*Scott Blaney the Battle Back guy was a real star, and his words on the day were very emotional*. Every pound raised matters, and hopefully we will see him back next year. He may even join the forum.

Thanks again everyone.

Rich



Rich
		
Click to expand...

I had the pleasure of playing with Scott, he is quite the raconteur and regailed us with quite a few hair raising stories on the way round, I hope he takes the plunge and joins the Forum.


----------



## Fish (Sep 27, 2017)

I would just like to also say thank you to everyone who played and contributed to the day and to those that didn't join us on the day but still contributed in their own way.

It would seem that everyone enjoyed the day, the course was excellent and pretty testing at times I thought, excellent food, and my fourball was very good company. 

Thanks have to go to the team [Vicky & Laura] who put everything together when were all out enjoying ourselves and also to the helpers at the start of the day, Guy, Sean & Phil and all the other helpers like Steve on the forum and others that simply chip in on the day, thank you, you all make it that much easier for us (Richard & I) so that we can hopefully enjoy the day also.

Thank you to everyone that donated auction items and entered into the many money raising challenges we had on the forum and of course to all those that bought auction items through the forum and on the day.

The final figure is still to be announced, but as you know, we declared Â£13,000 on the day and we expect to better that slightly which will put us close enough to smash through the Â£100,000 mark next year.

I'm not sure that when Rick started this in 2010 he could have ever imagined the journey this event has took us all on and the friendships that have been formed from attending this annual event over the years, I truly hope it will carry on for many years to come so his legacy lives on.

I had some great conversations before & after with Scott Blaney the Battle Back guest and I had the pleasure of playing with Stacey the other BB guest sharing stories and talking shop in our own squaddie language and dark humour, much to the confusion of our other playing partners.

Thanks to Rich who kept me on after I stepped in last year and entrusted me more this year in a different role, which I think worked well.

It's a lot of work and takes a substantial amount of time putting this event together, but you all make it worthwhile when we hit the kind of targets we do and witness the generosity of those that donate prizes and items freely and also those who buy them, and for that I thank you all sincerely.     

Robin


----------



## DRW (Sep 29, 2017)

H4H up in GM issue that just hit the doorstep.

Some great pictues and nice words/write up. 

The group photo is a lovely photo with the course in the background and the rest of us at the front, richart managed to make it to the group photo printed.


----------



## richart (Sep 29, 2017)

DarrenWilliams said:



			H4H up in GM issue that just hit the doorstep.

Some great pictues and nice words/write up. 

The group photo is a lovely photo with the course in the background and the rest of us at the front, richart managed to make it to the group photo printed.

Click to expand...

 I didn't in the first copy.

If you don't get the magazine details of the day are now in the main part of the Golf Monthly website.:thup:


----------



## richart (Nov 15, 2017)

Just to confirm the final total raised from this years Golf Monthly Forum Help For Heroes charity day was Â£13890.00:whoo: I will shortly be closing of this years justgiving page.

A big thank you to everyone, and there were a lot of you, that contributed and made the event such a success. Perhaps we should do another one next year.:mmm:


----------



## Fish (Nov 15, 2017)

richart said:



			Just to confirm the final total raised from this years Golf Monthly Forum Help For Heroes charity day was Â£13890.00:whoo: I will shortly be closing of this years justgiving page.

A big thank you to everyone, and there were a lot of you, that contributed and made the event such a success. Perhaps we should do another one next year.:mmm:
		
Click to expand...

Yes well done everyone and thank you.

Now start saving for next year ðŸ˜‰


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 15, 2017)

Fish said:



			Yes well done everyone and thank you.

Now start saving for next year &#128521;
		
Click to expand...

How close are we to the magical 100k mark or have we crashed through it


----------



## richart (Nov 15, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			How close are we to the magical 100k mark or have we crashed through it
		
Click to expand...

Â£96, 000 raised so far.:thup:


----------



## Fish (Nov 15, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			How close are we to the magical 100k mark or have we crashed through it
		
Click to expand...

Not quite there yet but we should more than surpass it next year, which will be a great achievement and be an extra special theme to be part of at Liphook.


----------



## User2021 (Nov 15, 2017)

richart said:



			Just to confirm the final total raised from this years Golf Monthly Forum Help For Heroes charity day was Â£13890.00:whoo: I will shortly be closing of this years justgiving page.

A big thank you to everyone, and there were a lot of you, that contributed and made the event such a success. Perhaps we should do another one next year.:mmm:
		
Click to expand...


That is absolute brilliant, well done to everyone who contributed.


----------



## Slime (Nov 16, 2017)

Fantastic performance, well done everyone :thup:.
Hopefully I can join you for the next one.


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Nov 17, 2017)

Amazing effort from all involved over the past 6 years. Hereâ€™s to Â£100K being overtaken next year at Liphook ðŸŒï¸ðŸ’·


----------

